# STOLEN: Parker Fly Silverburst (LAMetalShop)



## WillingWell

Many of you may know of the recent issues regarding the user LAMetalShop here. I was involved in a trade with him and sent my Parker Fly Silverburst to LA to be traded for a Mesa Boogie Mark V.

This guitar was previously owned by mikernaut and ryanougrad here and you can find pictures accordingly, but it is the standard Fly shape with silverburst finish and chrome EMGs. It has two dings along the upper horn on the front and one near the bridge, I believe. 

I'll put up pictures later when I've compiled everything.

In addition, if anyone's dealt with legal matters regarding stolen gear/gear deals before, can you please contact me? It looks like I'm going to be needing to contact the FBI Internet crimes as this guy took my guitar and skipped town essentially as he claimed he was moving to New Mexico before he was banned here.

So, keep your eyes out for a Parker Silverburst on craigslist and other places. Any help anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

thats fucked up.


----------



## HighGain510

Well in this case, the one thing that is fortunate is the silverburst Parker Fly was very limited in production and considering the blems you shouldn't have any major problems identifying it (you do have the serial number on-hand, and pictures of it as well, don't you?). Keep your eyes CONSTANTLY on eBay and check local craigslist in New Mexico or whereever he said he was moving to. 

The bad news is for something as small as this, good luck getting the FBI involved.  Unless the guy stole enough stuff (not sure if it's over $10K or $20K for the higher-ups to get involved) it's going to come down to a case of the local police. Your best bet is to get the number for the police department for the town you sent the items to and file a report with all the pertinent info. Not sure how much that will do, as something similar happened on another forum but the dude got away with like over $10K worth of funds from sales he never wrapped up and the idiots who sent him the money never filed a dispute so the vast majority lost their money completely and now months later still have nothing to show for it.  

Horrible lesson learned here, but in the future never ever EVER send your gear in a trade to some noob on a forum. I almost had an encounter like this and it taught me that if I'm EVER trading with someone, since I have a proven track record (and a conscience ) I absolutely will not ship until I have THEIR guitar/amp in hand to avoid putting myself in this situation because I know there are tons of douchebags out there who would not provide me the same courtesy of completing a long-distance trade.  Either way, hope you get it sorted out bro! 

P.S. I find it terribly ironic that the *ONLY* guy on here who vouched for this scumbag was Sworth9411, yet he's the one who posted the "This guy is a scammer!!!" thread and in the thread says there are ways to pursue the scammer?  That just rang a bit fishy with me....


----------



## Fzau

HighGain510 said:


> P.S. I find it terribly ironic that the *ONLY* guy on here who vouched for this scumbag was Sworth9411, yet he's the one who posted the "This guy is a scammer!!!" thread and in the thread says there are ways to pursue the scammer?  That just rang a bit fishy with me....


 
+1, I immediately thought that too..
it was something like "FYI Nick owns a small studio in LA and is a legit guy, I bought my 5150 from him a few months back" 

Btw, I hope you have good proof of your deal and the serial number. You could be fucked otherwise I'm afraid


----------



## WillingWell

I do have a lot of pictures and the serial number for the guitar. So contacting internet crimes would be a waste of my time?


----------



## Isan

That sucks ... i know how it is not have the person hold up their end of the trade --- blows


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

WillingWell said:


> I do have a lot of pictures and the serial number for the guitar. So contacting internet crimes would be a waste of my time?



Can't hurt to try and contact them, worst they can say is "fuck off" in which case you're no worse off than you are now


----------



## HighGain510

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Can't hurt to try and contact them, worst they can say is "fuck off" in which case you're no worse off than you are now



Yeah I would still go ahead with that, I'm just saying in the majority of cases of this nature it will not get escalated to the FBI if it's under a certain dollar amount (while this absolutely sucks, it won't be filed as grand larceny or anything ). That's why I'm suggesting filing the police report under that jurisdiction, they will more than likely investigate where the stuff was shipped to and normally they might be able to track where he was headed to (mail forwarding and such, assuming he's an idiot) and have the police in that district look into it. I would also let them know there were multiple counts of theft and have the others involved contact the police department ASAP. 

Also, FWIW I'm not saying Sanford is guilty of anything, just stating it was ironic that the guy has zero rep and came on and scammed a bunch of folks based on one person's record of his "credibility" then disappears leaving the guy who vouched for him putting up a thread stating he was a scammer.  Not laying blame at his feet, just saying be more careful of the people you vouch for, in this case you can usually tell who the flakey folks are so some people should be more hesitant to back someone up if there is a remote chance that they might not be totally on the up-and-up. Hope that clarifies, I don't know Sanford personally so I am not passing judgement on him, I'm just going by what I saw when this all started. 


*EDIT: In light of other evidence I've found personally outside the forum, and some stuff (like the IDENTICAL IP ADDRESSES for Sanford AND LA METAL SHOP) posted by the mods, I revoke any sort of apology I posted above. Sanford PM'd me asking me not to ruin his credibility on the board by associating him with the "scammer" but considering the info I have and the info the mods just provided, Sanford is officially GUILTY UNTIL PROVEN INNOCENT at this point, IMO. *


----------



## Samer

honestly man i would fly down to LA and go to the address you shipped the guitar too and get it back (at least try your best)

Im sure other members of this forum that live in LA will be willing to help.


----------



## sworth9411

were working on it right now dude.....


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

^what are you doing excatly?


----------



## Ketzer

found this...








Posting expired, though.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## WillingWell

Hmm... I think some explaining is in order.


----------



## Ketzer

uh oh.


----------



## HighGain510

Ketzer said:


> found this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting expired, though.





WillingWell said:


> Hmm... I think some explaining is in order.





Ketzer said:


> uh oh.




You said it!  So wait... I'm confused, did you ship your guitar to Sanford or LA Metal Shop, Nick?  If it was the former, this story just got VERY interesting!


----------



## Ketzer

Looks like it went to Sanford.


----------



## WillingWell

Sanford "brokered" our deal due to lametalshop being on vacation. I shipped the guitar to him c/o "refind studios" on 11-24 and it was allegedly dropped off at lametalshop's studio on 12-2. Though these pictures suggest otherwise. I hope there is a rational explanation in order.


----------



## HighGain510

WillingWell said:


> Sanford "brokered" our deal. I shipped the guitar to him c/o "refind studios" on 11-24 and it was allegedly dropped off at lametalshop's studio on 12-2. Though these pictures suggest otherwise. I hope there is a rational explanation in order.



What does your tracking number show as the ACTUAL delivery date to Sanford?


----------



## Daemoniac

Wait, so Sanford has the guitar? What? I'm so confused, and somewhat infuriated (though I'm not quite sure at who yet )


----------



## NickB11

Wow dude I just hope you get your guitar back...I have been ripped off once and it was the worse feeling ever. I will keep my eyes peeled until this gets resolved.


----------



## Rick

Wow, this whole thing is jacked up.


----------



## Duckykong

<currently pending a trade with sworth..
PM me if u have any info regarding this member


----------



## Adversor

WillingWell said:


> Sanford "brokered" our deal due to lametalshop being on vacation. I shipped the guitar to him c/o "refind studios" on 11-24 and it was allegedly dropped off at lametalshop's studio on 12-2. Though these pictures suggest otherwise. I hope there is a rational explanation in order.



All we have to know is Sanford's address to pay him a visit, dude. He is clearly involved in this shit.



WillingWell said:


> Hmm... I think some explaining is in order.


----------



## Metalus

Thats some straight up bullshit. Makes me scared to even bother trading with anyone in general. Hope u get ur situation resolved dude.


----------



## liamh

That fucking sucks, I hope this mess gets cleaned up.

Off-topic:
A silver burst fly? 
Sounds amazing, any pictures?
(sorry for adding salt to the wound)



HighGain510 said:


> P.S. I find it terribly ironic that the *ONLY* guy on here who vouched for this scumbag was Sworth9411, yet he's the one who posted the "This guy is a scammer!!!" thread and in the thread says there are ways to pursue the scammer?  That just rang a bit fishy with me....


Maybe he was trying to set up a bad reputation for Lametalshop so we'd naturally suspect him if it were to go missing.
Just a theory!


Edit: Now reading LaMetalShops threads, hmmm...Maybe not


----------



## alfaphlex

Adversor said:


> All we have to know is Sanford's address to pay him a visit, dude. He is clearly involved in this shit.


 Design by Sanford Worth
1823 19th St #5
Santa Monica, California 90404
United States
(818) 517-0556 

According the a whois reverse lookup of the domain name "sanfordworth.com" (in the email).

http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/sanfordworth.com

edit: new member here. don't like seeing anyone get ripped off.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I say we let Sanford defend himself. I don't know that he was really involved... the guy very likely did sell him an amp in person, because the dude probably stole the amp in the first place and then made a profit off of it.


----------



## jymellis

wow this is reminding me of usual suspects. i wonder if sanford is kaiser sosa


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Mind you guys - this asshole stole a BRAND NEW Sapphire Blue RGA321F with Petrucci pickups from me.


----------



## mikernaut

grrrr this really sux hearing this. 

Here are some pics I have on my Photobucket, I'm sure I have more on my home computer to dig up to help Nick. ( I'm not at home currently)





















UPS initially damaged it when I sent it out to Ryan. This wasnt a cheap guitar (about $5k when it 1st came out) and there was only about 8 or 9 made I was told by a Parker rep. They never finished the run of 12.


----------



## Adversor

This thief seems to be posting on every single forum trying to steal equipment from people. Here is what I found on H-C.com Engl Amps and Parker Guitars - Harmony Central Musician Community Forums . I want to think he acts alone but it seems at least one more people is involved in this since the fucker has 2 known addresses. WillingWell pm me, I've got interesting things to share with you.


----------



## djpharoah

Interesting how this is turning out. Fucker is now trying to pawn off the Parker on HC.


----------



## DDDorian

Turns out ol' mate sworth9411 has the same IP as LAMetalShop and the e-mail address [email protected]. Interesting.

By interesting I of course mean what the fuck?!?! sworth, you got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## djpharoah

DDDorian said:


> Turns out ol' mate sworth9411 has the same IP as LAMetalShop and the e-mail address [email protected]. Interesting.
> 
> By interesting I of course mean what the fuck?!?! sworth, you got some 'splainin' to do.



Say wha??


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Dude... what? I'm going to be extremely angry.


----------



## DevinShidaker

DDDorian said:


> Turns out ol' mate sworth9411 has the same IP as LAMetalShop and the e-mail address [email protected]. Interesting.
> 
> By interesting I of course mean what the fuck?!?! sworth, you got some 'splainin' to do.



Wait WHAT!? As M. Night would say, WHAT A TWIST! I really hope you get your guitar back, I had my 6505 stolen once, I got it back, but the period of time that it was missing made me sick to my stomach. Remember, just about everybody on this site has your back!


----------



## DDDorian

Dude also has Sanford listed as his real name, which probably should have been a giveaway. The sworth account has a bunch of IPs but aside from the LA match they seem to be clean, so...


----------



## lateralus819

Seriously what the fuck? It really blow's my mind how people have no respect for other people's belonging's. Bust your ass to treat yourself to something nice and some asshole steal's it....


----------



## Adam Of Angels

envenomedcky said:


> Wait WHAT!? As M. Night would say, WHAT A TWIST! I really hope you get your guitar back, I had my 6505 stolen once, I got it back, but the period of time that it was missing made me sick to my stomach. Remember, just about everybody on this site has your back!


 
How did you get it back?


----------



## djpharoah

Yup - just confirmed it. Running checks on the other IP addresses.


----------



## DevinShidaker

Adam Of Angels said:


> How did you get it back?



We were playing in St. Catherine's, Ontario, some kid Shane, from this band "Kids", stole it from the load in room, and after about 3 hours of me flipping out, and a bouncer attacking one of his friends with a chair (I know, wtf), somebody fessed up and took me to the kid to get it. I got in exchange for not killing the kid. That dude was in tears that night. If I ever go in that area again I will hurt that dude.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Don't ban him yet. I want him to log on and explain himself. I sent him a PM - I should have known this was the case, but somehow didn't think straight.


----------



## DDDorian

Well it's like 4AM here so I'll leave it to Mesh from here on out Man, what an arsehole.


----------



## liamh

So Sandford made that "LAMetalShop is a scammer" thread about himself? 
this is too much


----------



## HighGain510

liamh said:


> So Sandford made that "LAMetalShop is a scammer" thread about himself?
> this is too much



Matt called it about 3 days ago, in two different threads no less!  I win at life.   I have some other evidence against this dude (he's much, MUCH dumber than he seems, apparently), but I will wait to post any of it until the guys who are directly involved get a chance to get their stuff back.


----------



## liamh

Man that parker fly looks fucking fantastic


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Oh the plot thickens...


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Anybody have any idea how we can get our stuff back?


----------



## silentrage

Looks like he cashed in his reputation because he thought he could get away with it by moving?


----------



## alfaphlex

Registrar info for sanfordworth.com (domain name in sanford's email)
Worth, Sanford [email protected]
Design by Sanford Worth
1823 19th St #5
Santa Monica, California 90404
United States
(818) 517-0556

Registrar info for refindstudios.com (where OP said he sent)
Worth, Sanford [email protected]
RefinD Studios
2050 Fair Park Ave
Suite 313
Los Angeles, California 90041
United States
(818) 517-0556

Both share the same phone number which sanford has posted on ss.org as well. Now google that phone number?






Notice that he used this phone number on craigslist offering to trade the same shit lametalshop was trading here (engl, mesa). Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's the same dude.


----------



## djpharoah

Guess what number I have from him when he was trying to get my 2027.

*818-517-0556*


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> Anybody have any idea how we can get our stuff back?



Has anyone tried legal action? 

Calling up the local PD of where you sent the items, as well as looking into small claims. 

Now you guys have a name, proof that it's that person (thanks to the IP matching), as well as e-mails. Save and print out EVERYTHING. While you might not get your stuff back (especially if he already sold it), but you will most likely get it's value back if you pursue the right channels. 

Good luck fellas, I only wish I could genuinely help you guys out.


----------



## jymellis

here is his myspace!

MySpace - www.myspace.com/2234497

his profile is private but i managed to get into his pics anyways!

Sanford Lloyd Worth II's Pictures - MySpace Photos


----------



## liamh

djpharoah said:


> Guess what number I have from him when he was trying to get my 2027.
> 
> *818-517-0556*


----------



## troyguitar

If it were my stuff I'd be on my way out to CA, fully armed, but I've been known to have anger management issues. Reporting it to the local police departments over there is probably a good start. We're talking about very expensive gear here and we have a name and address for the suspect so they might actually do something.


----------



## jymellis

liamh said:


>


 
nice x


----------



## Dark Aegis

I almost traded this guy my mesa, fortunately(unfortunately for them) the day I was supposed to ship I saw that people werent receiving their stuff from him.
This is the address he wanted me to ship to
overthrown records
557 Tramway Blvd Studio #21
Alburquerque NM 87123


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Anybody willing to take action in light of all of this, please contact me. I feel that we can be very clever and not only get our stuff back.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

This whole thing is unbelievable, yet it's just the sort of shit which keeps me paranoid and makes me wake up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat mumbling obscenities.

Somebody's got karma headed their way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

For the record, in the state of California you can be charged with "Grand Theft" if the item(s) stolen are worth more than $400 (which in this case it most definitely is). Unlike Petty Theft, Grand Theft can carry up to 16 months in state prison. 

I think that fact alone will help you "work out" the situation.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

MaxOfMetal said:


> For the record, in the state of California you can be charged with "Grand Theft" if the item(s) stolen are worth more than $400 (which in this case it most definitely is). Unlike Petty Theft, Grand Theft can carry up to 16 months in state prison.
> 
> I think that fact alone will help you "work out" the situation.


 
The thing is, he didn't simply steal them, we sent them to him with no written terms or agreement, and I don't know if e-mails are going to hold up.


----------



## 22km Tombstone

Holy shit, this thing just keeps on getting more and more twisted.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Again, I'll state it even though I put it in the other threads, CHECK UP ON REFERENCES.

Sanford has only been a member here a year, yet he was LAMetalshop's only reference? If you're trading something with someone who has no rep, USE ESCROW. I know he has some iTrader, but nothing big. The only thing you can really see is some strap locks.

I'm not saying this is your fault guys, but let it be a lesson learned. I've done a few sketchy deals and luckily never got burnt, but from now on if they have no reputation that I can check up on, I'm using escrow because far too much shit is going down here lately.

This place is turning into fucking HC. I really hope you guys can get your shit back.


----------



## Opeth666

I say you all get on a plane and Lench this motherfucker! goddamn prick!....sry for the outburst...Goodluck guys.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Again, I'll state it even though I put it in the other threads, CHECK UP ON REFERENCES.
> 
> Sanford has only been a member here a year, yet he was LAMetalshop's only reference? If you're trading something with someone who has no rep, USE ESCROW. I know he has some iTrader, but nothing big. The only thing you can really see is some strap locks.
> 
> I'm not saying this is your fault guys, but let it be a lesson learned. I've done a few sketchy deals and luckily never got burnt, but from now on if they have no reputation that I can check up on, I'm using escrow because far too much shit is going down here lately.
> 
> This place is turning into fucking HC. I really hope you guys can get your shit back.


 

Thanks for the advice, we didn't learn anything by getting ripped off.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> The thing is, he didn't simply steal them, we sent them to him with no written terms or agreement, and I don't know if e-mails are going to hold up.



I've gone to court before, and e-mails will stand up 9 out of 10 times. You just need to give them everything to go off of. 

He conned you guys, plain and simple, and committed fraud by establishing the "LA Metal Shop" persona. 

Any court should see through that quite easily. Just be ready to show all correspondence you have had with him. As well as all these CL ads being posted. 

Even if you can't recover your belongings or send him to jail, you can sure sue him in civil court.


----------



## HighGain510

Adam Of Angels said:


> The thing is, he didn't simply steal them, we sent them to him with no written terms or agreement, and I don't know if e-mails are going to hold up.



Emails and his posts from the IP addresses provided by the moderators will help. Also I sent you a PM, hit me back.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Adam Of Angels said:


> Thanks for the advice, we didn't learn anything by getting ripped off.



I'm not saying it simply to you guys. There's lots of guys here who have probably never done trades or anything who are probably watching this thread.

I didn't mean to imply you guys were dumb or anything.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Best of luck to the OP and anyone else involved in this. Might I suggest sharing any further information privately though? Maybe send everything you know/find to the OP via PM or email so as to avoid having the culprit be able to come in here and read everything that everyone has dug up. If he knows everything you know, it'll make it that much easier for him to unload the gear and stay out of trouble. I'd certainly like to know what happens once this all shakes out, but it might be smarter to exchange the details privately in the meantime.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm not saying it simply to you guys. There's lots of guys here who have probably never done trades or anything who are probably watching this thread.
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you guys were dumb or anything.


 
Fair enough, thanks then


----------



## 7slinger

this shits all fucked up


----------



## alfaphlex

AvantGuardian said:


> Best of luck to the OP and anyone else involved in this. Might I suggest sharing any further information privately though? Maybe send everything you know/find to the OP via PM or email so as to avoid having the culprit be able to come in here and read everything that everyone has dug up. If he knows everything you know, it'll make it that much easier for him to unload the gear and stay out of trouble. I'd certainly like to know what happens once this all shakes out, but it might be smarter to exchange the details privately in the meantime.



Well, the thief pretty much screwed himself over by replying to OP via his domain name's email, which is not only registered to him, but the domain name itselfis his real name "sandfordworth.com"

In the email, he confirmed that he did in fact receive the guitar. Also, OP can prove the his package was delivered. The thief would have to prove that there did exist an lametalshop who he delivered the package to. Then you have the same IP address from both scam accounts. And the same phone number was provided by both accounts too.

He's pretty screwed even if he reads all this. With all the proof linking to him, I don't think there's anything he can do.


----------



## Randy

_Thanks to Groff for finding that one._

Man, considering the context of this whole thing... that even pisses me off red-hot.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

DOUCHE!!!


distinguishing mark: (right forearm)


----------



## Fred the Shred

I am absolutely shocked reading all this. I've conducted all sorts of online trades, sales and purchases without a single problem so far. Heck, I bought 7DyingTrees a couple of red DiMarzio pickups within one month of being on this forum due to the credibility this forum's community in my eyes, I traveled to London and back to save ledzep4eva and I an atrocious bill in shipping costs and got Metalfiend's KxK. Everything went so incredibly smooth it would make sense other members would share the feeling of some safety when trading with someone who's been established here for a bit. This sort of shit saddens me deeply.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Thanks to Groff for finding that one.



It IS kind of a funny picture to have on your myspace when you're a suspected scammer...


----------



## mlp187

Since we all have each other's attention perhaps we can come up with a solution to these problems in the future. 

For example, trades must be sent to a third party (maybe a retailer on this forum) for a fee + shipping, and after both guitars arrive at 3rd parties location the 3rd party ships them out. 

I also need to add, almost made a fishy trade recently. I went back and read the guy's posting. It said he had no experience whatsoever trading online, and then 2 people chime in below him saying they have seen him trade and can vouch for him. Clearly vouching doesn't mean shit these days, and if the trading party was honest his vouchers just boned him for future credibility.

Edit to add: His posting said he had no trade experience in forums, not no experience whatsoever.


----------



## jymellis

did you guys get those pics from his myspace pics i posted??


----------



## zeal0us

Fred the Shred said:


> I am absolutely shocked reading all this. I've conducted all sorts of online trades, sales and purchases without a single problem so far... _(elaboration)_... Everything went so incredibly smooth it would make sense other members would share the feeling of some safety when trading with someone who's been established here for a bit. This sort of shit saddens me deeply.



Exactly


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mlp187 said:


> Since we all have each other's attention perhaps we can come up with a solution to these problems in the future.
> 
> For example, trades must be sent to a third party (maybe a retailer on this forum) for a fee + shipping, and after both guitars arrive at 3rd parties location the 3rd party ships them out.
> 
> I also need to add, almost made a fishy trade recently. I went back and read the guy's posting. It said he had no experience whatsoever trading online, and then 2 people chime in below him saying they have seen him trade and can vouch for him. Clearly vouching doesn't mean shit these days, and if the trading party was honest his vouchers just boned him for future credibility.



Or instead of the added fee and hassle, since not everyone has a retailer from this forum in their area, everyone just gets tracked shipments with labels printed through PayPal. 

There is always Escrow like JJ keeps mentioning. I think any purchase/trade where one instruments is worth greater than $2000 deserves some kind of guarantee like Escrow.


----------



## silentrage

This forum is fucking ace.


----------



## silentrage

This forum is fucking ace.


----------



## alfaphlex

Are there courier services where they will hold an item instead of deliver it and the recipient has to show up with ID to receive it? That would be the best solution imo.


----------



## RenegadeDave

Best of luck guys, that's pretty shitty. 

I would have thought sworth was an OK dude, but I guess not.


----------



## jymellis

alfaphlex said:


> Are there courier services where they will hold an item instead of deliver it and the recipient has to show up with ID to receive it? That would be the best solution imo.


 
im pretty sure all the currier services have these kinds of options. i know you can make them show i.d. before delivery.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Well, you see, in my case, FedEx was instructed to NOT deliver the package. In fact, they recieved these instructions three seperate times after I actually shipped it. However, they delivered it any way and now they're trying to get it back for me... if they're unsuccessful, they'll have to pay me my insurance claim to make me happy.


----------



## gunshow86de

I am very sorry to the guys who had their gear swindled. But I'm also very glad that you brought this to everyone's attention. I was about to make a deal with Sanford in a few days. I don't think I'll be doing that now.


----------



## mlp187

MaxOfMetal said:


> Or instead of the added fee and hassle, since not everyone has a retailer from this forum in their area, everyone just gets tracked shipments with labels printed through PayPal.
> 
> There is always Escrow like JJ keeps mentioning. I think any purchase/trade where one instruments is worth greater than $2000 deserves some kind of guarantee like Escrow.


 
It wouldn't be much of a hassle for anyone except the 3rd party, which would explain the fee, which I wouldn't mind paying. Just an idea. 

I don't think I'm fully grasping the concept of escrow services regarding gear, but I am reading up on it right now.


----------



## Fzau

I knew Sworth was involved in this.. I mean, he traded 4 times..
Check it, all low-priced stuff like trem bars just to gain trust and iTrader rating.
Very suspicious..

Hope you all get your stuff back!
and teach that bastard a lesson


----------



## zimbloth

This is tragic. I know a bunch of the guys who got screwed by this guy, I feel terrible. He also PM'd me about trading for my Universe Green Dot and in the past has played off his nice guy image by even offering to let me stay at his place at NAMM.

When I do trades, I NEVER send anything out until I get it first. This is why. I REALLY hope you guys get your stuff back, or at least compensated. If there's any way I can help with anything (don't know how but...) let me know.


----------



## djpharoah

zimbloth said:


> When I do trades, I NEVER send anything out until I get it first. This is why. I REALLY hope you guys get your stuff back, or at least compensated. If there's any way I can help with anything (don't know how but...) let me know.


This is exactly why I don't do it either. People with 0 feedback or real references cannot be trusted online. After achieving some rep I'd like to think that people would feel safe trading with me and totally be cool with shipping out first...BUT I would never ship before or even at the same time.


----------



## HighGain510

mlp187 said:


> It wouldn't be much of a hassle for anyone except the 3rd party, which would explain the fee, which I wouldn't mind paying. Just an idea.
> 
> I don't think I'm fully grasping the concept of escrow services regarding gear, but I am reading up on it right now.



That is a truly awful idea.  That's what happened here precisely, Sanford was supposedly a "nice guy who was going to middleman the transaction" and ended up stealing shit ("supposedly" I suppose, but with all the evidence stacking up I'd say it's safe to say it was him all along ). There is absolutely no reason to get another party involved in YOUR transaction, unless it's an official Escrow service.


----------



## mlp187

HighGain510 said:


> That is a truly awful idea.  That's what happened here precisely, Sanford was supposedly a "nice guy who was going to middleman the transaction" and ended up stealing shit ("supposedly" I suppose, but with all the evidence stacking up I'd say it's safe to say it was him all along ). There is absolutely no reason to get another party involved in YOUR transaction, unless it's an official Escrow service.


 
awe man, you just shamed me in public! Actually, I shamed myself.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

i knew that dude was in on it when the lametalshop guy was rippin people and sanford had stood up for him.

then seeing how mad lametalshop got for no real reason, NOW its such a hack job looking back.

I also love how he commented in this thread a couple times talking about how he was working on getting the stuff back.


----------



## wlfers

I came over here from the harmony central forums after reading about it there =/
Bummer man. I'm located in LA so I'll be keeping an eye on the classifieds here.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

please tell me that one of you guys that got ripped are going to find him 


I just could not live with myself it I got ripped off by this guy


----------



## Adversor

THIS PIECE OF SHIT IS A SCAMMER!



NiCkMiLnE said:


> DOUCHE!!!
> 
> 
> distinguishing mark: (right forearm)


----------



## liamh

Wait a second, is the I.P adress from where the account is created?
Maybe LAMetalShop got the Sandfords password?
Seriously, thats the only thing I can think of which explains the whole "LAMetalShop is a scammer" thread.


----------



## HighGain510

liamh said:


> Wait a second, is the I.P adress from where the account is created?
> Maybe LAMetalShop got the Sandfords password?
> Seriously, thats the only thing I can think of which explains the whole "LAMetalShop is a scammer" thread.



Nope. IP Address is where the posts were sent from. It has nothing to do with the account on here but rather where it was posted from. It stands for Internet Protocol (as in TCP/IP, look it up ) Address, it is basically the communication between your computer and the destination so it tells you where the poster was submitting the info from. What it explains, however, is not what you're trying to get at. It means both accounts were posting from the same location which pretty much means Sanford = LAMetalShop, the real deal-sealer here is that he used the same email address AND according to the mods his name was originally set to Sanford on the LAMetalShop account.  There's really not much he can do to squirm out of it here, so he really needs to account for what he's done and do the right thing... give the people their stuff back.


----------



## jymellis

dont forget, he just got engaged and is moving to arizona, but lametalshop is moving to new mexico. where the fuck is this guy going again?


----------



## alecisonfire

urge to kill rising.

seriously. completely aside from the lack of conscience it takes to rip someone off over the internet for something thats important to them, why would anyone feel they can get away with it? in the modern day of the internet, to not have your shit all over the place you need to be totally below the radar. 

to the OP, the email correspondence, along with the IP business, is most likely enough to build a case against this pile of shit. you dont need to convict him red-handed, just have enough to build a case. this smoke an mirrors bullshit works here for the time being but with any sort of organized legal investigation this guys story will crumble. 

just make sure you keep EVERYTHING organized and documented. 

this guy will get his. you can only steal from people for so long before you rip off someone who has no problem burying you. trust me im from New Jersey

EDIT: if this doesnt get resolved soon and you feel some sort of legal action is necessary, i will be the first to donate a few bucks to help with the fees. i plan on trading on this site and punishing these shitheads is a worthy cause


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

^i would even keep the postings from this forum. This thread, everything. then you can show the progression of how you figured this out.


----------



## gunshow86de

jymellis said:


> dont forget, he just got engaged and is moving to arizona, but lametalshop is moving to new mexico. where the fuck is this guy going again?



Probably nowhere. Judging by how clumsy his criminal antics have been thus far, he is probably still living at the location where all the gear was shipped.


----------



## Adversor

liamh said:


> Wait a second, is the I.P adress from where the account is created?
> Maybe LAMetalShop got the Sandfords password?
> Seriously, thats the only thing I can think of which explains the whole "LAMetalShop is a scammer" thread.



He never mentioned being hacked by anyone. The only thing he did was pming all of us offering his "help" finding this dude "Nick Stamos" and being suspiciously "friendly" (should I say nervous behaviour). This is all connected now and we are all sure that he is the responsible for the the thieving action himself. 

This place will never be the same after this shit. I will never trust anybody anymore. The main reason I created an account here is because I felt this sense of security as I thought you guys were all a family. This Sanford piece of shit is obviously the bastard child of an old prostitute and not really part of the family but he obviously fucked (should I say) the bond and peace among the honest gentlemen of this forum.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

the bitch is that he had over a thousand posts. you would THINK you could trust someone that put that kind of time in the forum.


----------



## liamh

Adversor said:


> Santa Claus is coming to town.


 Epic line my friend, mind if I borrow that sometime?


----------



## OrsusMetal

Has anyone called him yet with that number he provided? He gave me the same phone number when being super friendly about Nick almost getting my amp as well. He wanted me to call and give him all the details.

I got my amp diverted in just enough time, though (luckily). It's already back home.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

^lucky fucker


----------



## alecisonfire

7 Strings of Hate said:


> the bitch is that he had over a thousand posts. you would THINK you could trust someone that put that kind of time in the forum.



you dont need to be a decent person to have a legitimate interest in guitars, unfortunately.


----------



## OrsusMetal

7 Strings of Hate said:


> the bitch is that he had over a thousand posts. you would THINK you could trust someone that put that kind of time in the forum.



Also, he has actually sold more than a few trem arms. He sold that 7621 Murder Weapon to Burial Within on the forum here. Which you can see is up for sale again by the new owner. That is why I felt a little more comfortable with everything.


----------



## velocity

i almost sent this guy my VHT...
damn


----------



## OrsusMetal

7 Strings of Hate said:


> ^lucky fucker



Not just lucky, INSANELY LUCKY. I called UPS to have it diverted the DAY I shipped it out. The very next day (after I shipped it), it had already made it to New Mexico at their UPS store. Then they received the request and sent it back. My heart stopped when I saw where my amp was.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jymellis said:


> dont forget, he just got engaged and is moving to arizona, but lametalshop is moving to new mexico. where the fuck is this guy going again?



He told me over PM (on a completely unrelated matter before shit hit the fan) that he'd be in Arizona in the Glendale, Phoenix area for the majority of this week. He mentioned hitting up local music shops, Boogie Music in particular. 

I'd be happy to forward the PM.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

alecisonfire said:


> you dont need to be a decent person to have a legitimate interest in guitars, unfortunately.



true, he might have just done that to set the stage knowing he was gonna try to cash in at some point. its just shocking to me. i honostly dont know how someone could do that. maybe its just my midwest honest abe upbringing, but i just couldnt do that to someone.

I sincerely hope one of you guys catches him and beats his ass. That could have been ANYONE on the forum. EVERYONE should want this guys head on a stick.


----------



## alecisonfire

7 Strings of Hate said:


> true, he might have just done that to set the stage knowing he was gonna try to cash in at some point. its just shocking to me. i honostly dont know how someone could do that. maybe its just my midwest honest abe upbringing, but i just couldnt do that to someone.



most people can't or wouldnt.  too bad it only takes a few to ruin it for everyone

considering he legitimately moved those bars and that guitar, i have a feeling that he felt he saw an opportunity to capitalize and tried to take it. the lack of planning makes this seem like it wasnt a year long heist scheme. ive known i could get tracked by my IP almost as long as ive been using computers, and im no whiz.


----------



## DDDorian

Moved this to OT so it's invisible to the public


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

^maybe you should leave it so the public can see it though. what if other forums are getting scammed by this guy too? they should see this


----------



## wannabguitarist

Adam Of Angels said:


> The thing is, he didn't simply steal them, we sent them to him with no written terms or agreement, and I don't know if e-mails are going to hold up.



Emails will definitely stand up in court; they are technically proof of a contract between you and Sanford/LAMEtalshop. Same goes for all the posts in this thread. All parties involved with him could reasonably believe that he was serious and wanted to do a legitimate transaction with them



jymellis said:


> did you guys get those pics from his myspace pics i posted??



I'm curious how you did that in the first place 



jymellis said:


> dont forget, he just got engaged and is moving to arizona, but lametalshop is moving to new mexico. where the fuck is this guy going again?



 Does anyone else find that picture with the money ironic BTW? There are several threads on here where he complains about not having money and SoCal's high cost of living

Good luck to everyone involved


----------



## Adversor

alecisonfire said:


> most people can't or wouldnt.  too bad it only takes a few to ruin it for everyone
> 
> considering he legitimately moved those bars and that guitar, i have a feeling that he felt he saw an opportunity to capitalize and tried to take it. the lack of planning makes this seem like it wasnt a year long heist scheme. ive known i could get tracked by my IP almost as long as ive been using computers, and im no whiz.



That's exactly how I think this shit happened. He first buys/sells worthless pieces of metal then he gets feedback. Then he throws his life away posting heavily on different forums and making "friends" having him THANKED for shit he pretended to be. Then he creates this fake persona and vouches for him to make you send him your gear. Then he pretends to have an open fight with this fake persona and accuses him of scammer and offers his help to everybody to nail the thief and he states he doesn't have any responsibility on the trades.


----------



## Hamatha

This guy is a grade A, ASS. The forum should hunt him down, put him in a hole, then have a massive bukaki. But in all seriousness I found this guy a little suspicious from the start and I'm a newbie to SS.org.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

maybe this thread should be kept public. other forums might be getting scammed by this guy and be looking for information.


----------



## DDDorian

7 Strings of Hate said:


> ^maybe you should leave it so the public can see it though. what if other forums are getting scammed by this guy too? they should see this



Well the idea was to keep him from reading it once he's been banned, but someone else can move it back if they feel the need. I'm running on three hours' sleep and basically woke up to answer the phone so someone else can move it back if they feel the need because I've gotta crash.

EDIT: fuck it, moved back, don't even know if being banned is enough to hide OT from him anyway


----------



## Adversor

I'm curious how you did that in the first place 



 Does anyone else find that picture with the money ironic BTW? There are several threads on here where he complains about not having money and SoCal's high cost of living

Good luck to everyone involved[/QUOTE]

This Nick Stamos (LAMetalShop) scumbag told me via email he was moving to NM because it was way cheaper there. So that's another proof that Sanford and Nick Stamos are the same bag of manure.

MODS don't ban him yet we need to find further info about this human waste...


----------



## Ketzer

Yeah, he can't be banned until he responds/comes clean, and/or returns the stuff.


----------



## cddragon

Fuck, this thread has shocked me deeply... I, too, like many other forum members, treated ss.org like a haven, like a family and I never thought someone from here would fuck with others as much as that guy did... I really hope you all get your gear back and he gets what he truly deserves...


----------



## Samer

God what an idiot, any one who got ripped of by this clown should call the police now; 

any one live in the LA area that can pay this idiot a visit?


----------



## Adversor

Someone shared this info with me:

Sanford has a Facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/sanford.wort...2.132397266..1

His sister Emma Worth's pages
Emma Worth | Facebook
Emma Worth Fashion Design
MySpace - Emma - 28 - Female - WITTMANN, Arizona - myspace.com/163880268

Sisters and Brothers of his girlfriend/fiancee, Courtney McEntire
Alex McEntire | Facebook
Samantha McEntire | Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/phileberto

If this helps we can all let them know what kind of person he really is and that would be a start.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Adversor said:


> If this helps we can all let them know what kind of person he really is and that would be a start.



You totally should. theres nothing illigal in that. its not like your holding them hostage or anything. if the guy screwed me, i'd be singing like a canary to anyone that would listen


----------



## alfaphlex

Adversor said:


> Someone shared this info with me:
> 
> Sanford has a Facebook page
> http://www.facebook.com/sanford.wort...2.132397266..1
> 
> His sister Emma Worth's pages
> Emma Worth | Facebook
> Emma Worth Fashion Design
> MySpace - Emma - 28 - Female - WITTMANN, Arizona - myspace.com/163880268
> 
> Sisters and Brothers of his girlfriend/fiancee, Courtney McEntire
> Alex McEntire | Facebook
> Samantha McEntire | Facebook
> http://www.facebook.com/phileberto
> 
> If this helps we can all let them know what kind of person he really is and that would be a start.



You forgot his gf's myspace:
Courtney McEntire

Also, emmaworth.com registrar info:
[email protected]
Domains by Proxy, Inc.
DomainsByProxy.com
15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
United States
(480) 624-2599 Fax -- (480) 624-2598
I wonder how claustrophobic he's gonna feel reading this thread.


----------



## Ketzer

something like...


> Dear ___________,
> 
> 
> I am writing this on behalf of the Sevenstring.org guitar community, especially the users Willingwell (Nick), Adversor (Rob), and Adam of Angels (Adam), to inform you that _(Relation to sanford)_, Sanford Worth has attempted to defraud the aforementioned users, and is currently in possession of stolen property. the Los Angeles Police Department has been informed of this, and unless the property is returned to its rightful owners inside of (time frame), we will have no recourse except to press charges. In the state of California, theft of property with a value of over $400 US constitutes grand theft, and carries a sentence of up to 16 months in Californa state prison, plus additional fines and compensation. Sanford made numerous attempts to cover up his misdeeds, but failed to cover enough of them, and there is no doubt that he is guilty. The forum team has all the required evidence for a case. If there is no criminal trial, there will be a civil suit. We advise you to inform him of this, and take whatever actions are necessary to ensure that the property is returned safely.
> 
> 
> -Sevenstring.org user ________.



that?


I love the internet's sense of justice. It's fully-realized anarchy. I bet you could even find his parents.


----------



## S-O

We ought to have let a deal go through, by someone who lives in LA, have them deliver it to the address in brown shorts and work T, then have the cops and others watch the location until the person who picks it up shows up. This would be some dateline/Chris Hansen shit.


----------



## cddragon

guys, it seems that this guy deletes his accounts, etc. cause facebook says his page doesn't exist
EDIT: or the link is wrong


----------



## CatPancakes

this shit is fucked up. i think i know just the tool to deal with this guy:


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

they must be fashion designers or something because his sisters page said something about worth design and the IP address was under CurtisWorthdesign.com or something. and in the pic with the money hes holding, if you look in the back ground it looks like hes in a clothing making factory looking area, maybe at his desk or something


----------



## alfaphlex

cddragon said:


> guys, it seems that this guy deletes his accounts, etc. cause facebook says his page doesn't exist
> EDIT: or the link is wrong



correct link:
Sanford Worth | Facebook


----------



## liamh

It'd be a fucking excellent result if his gf split with him


----------



## wannabguitarist

I'm slightly creeped out by how much information you guys have gathered on this guy in a relatively short amount of time


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm slightly creeped out by how much information you guys have gathered on this guy in a relatively short amount of time



No kiddin, but its awesome!!  but hey, dont fuck with people. i'm so happy for the guys that got screwed because with all this info that the idiot left, theres practically no way this guy will get away with it. they have all the info about the scamming, and now his sister and girlfriends ect.. to contact and better yet, for the police to contact if he was smart enought to not actually live where he had this stuff shipped


----------



## alfaphlex

7 Strings of Hate said:


> they must be fashion designers or something because his sisters page said something about worth design and the IP address was under CurtisWorthdesign.com or something. and in the pic with the money hes holding, if you look in the back ground it looks like hes in a clothing making factory looking area, maybe at his desk or something



According to this page and his myspace, he works/worked at a place called Lusive Decor.
Here is the contact page of the website, including phone and address.

So we know where he's possibly currently employed. Shouldn't be hard to catch him on his way to work.


----------



## Adversor

Ketzer said:


> something like...
> 
> 
> that?
> 
> 
> I love the internet's sense of justice. It's fully-realized anarchy. I bet you could even find his parents.



I will email this to his relatives. He is going to have a merry merry christmas. 

Sanford, please open the door, it might be Santa Claus.


----------



## DDDorian

Try to keep the internet detective shit to a minimum, okay? At the very least, keep it out of this thread.


----------



## Ketzer

Well, he didn't think he'd get caught, but thanks to some keen internet detective work by a few of the users here as well as our illustrious mod staff, and a few really dumb moves by Sanford, he got nailed.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

DDDorian said:


> Try to keep the internet detective shit to a minimum, okay? At the very least, keep it out of this thread.



what do you mean? 

i dont think theres anything wrong with telling this guys info. i mean, if it were inappropriate, sure, but this guy scammed members. the mods should totally be up for helping bag this guy because it makes the forum look bad


----------



## djpharoah

7 Strings of Hate said:


> The mods should totally be up for helping bag this guy because it makes the forum look bad


We are but the vigilante shit should not be conducted on here


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Read between the lines guys


----------



## HighGain510

djpharoah said:


> We are but the vigilante shit should not be conducted on here



Yeah there is *HUGE* a difference between "here is some info that should help you CONTACT the guy or use to help get the police involved to get your stuff back" and "ZOMG ROUND UP THE POSSE, HOSS! CATCH HIM ON HIS WAY TO WORK AND KICK HIS ASS!!!" You guys should probably leave it to HELPFUL info and not keep posting stuff about physically harming anyone.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

HighGain510 said:


> You guys should probably leave it to HELPFUL info and not keep posting stuff about physically harming anyone.



I dont think anyone is really going that route, its more just talk. Like ANYONE that got ripped off wouldnt say "i'd love to beat that guys ass", but nobody really means it i dont think. i would assume everyone really would be happy just to get their gear back

but i see your point.

i thought the vigalantie stuff was refering to contacting his family/gf, which i dont think is out of line at all given the circumstance


----------



## DDDorian

Well I do worry on some small level that this guy might have had his account stolen/abused by someone else and it'd suck if this guy's family gets chased around the internet for his fuckups. I mean, this aint 4chan.


----------



## alfaphlex

djpharoah said:


> We are but the vigilante shit should not be conducted on here




Everything that's been posted is publicly accessible information. Just typing his name in google pretty much links to all this stuff. It's not vigilantism until someone actually does something with this info.


----------



## gunshow86de

djpharoah said:


> We are but the vigilante shit should not be conducted on here





Just because Sanford did something illegal, doesn't mean you need to as well. Please stop with the assault threats. Even though I'm sure you are joking, that could still be legally considered a terroristic threat. Even worse, if you did do something like that, you could be slapped with an assault charge as well. 

That said, I'm all for alerting family members to his illegal activity. Let people who know him personally, as well as law enforcement, put pressure on him to return the stolen property.


----------



## cddragon

Have to agree with Matt & Mesh, cause those posts about kickin; ass etc. put YOU guys in a bad light, not sworth.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

for the record, when I  said he needs to have his ass beat, well, i didnt get ripped off, so i'v got nothing to loose. i was just making suggestions  my bad

but i just hope this guy gets caught and wanted to help.


----------



## Adversor

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah there is *HUGE* a difference between "here is some info that should help you CONTACT the guy or use to help get the police involved to get your stuff back" and "ZOMG ROUND UP THE POSSE, HOSS! CATCH HIM ON HIS WAY TO WORK AND KICK HIS ASS!!!" You guys should probably leave it to HELPFUL info and not keep posting stuff about physically harming anyone.



The main reason for posting all the info is to file legal action against this sack of shit and to let their relatives know what kind of gem they have in their family. Also we are all fucking pissed and we want this to be sorted out without hassles and as quick as possible. We have him by the balls now and he needs to confront justice and show his fuckface to the public accepting responsibility for his shameless actions.

Sanford come out of the closet, fag, we know where you are...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Adversor said:


> The main reason for posting all the info is to file legal action against this sack of shit and to let their relatives know what kind of gem they have in their family. Also we are all fucking pissed and we want this to be sorted out without hassles and as quick as possible. We have him by the balls now and he needs to confront justice and show his fuckface to the public accepting responsibility for his shameless actions.
> 
> Sanford come out of the closet, fag, we know where you are...



i think they were basically saying that if you planned to beat him or something, just dont talk about it on here, just keep it to legal action.


----------



## Randy

Not that we aren't already convinced Sanford and LAMetalShop are the same guy, but forgetting all of that for a moment, it's intriguing how much info there is about Sanford Worth online and how little there is about "Nick Stamos".


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Randy said:


> Not that were not all convinced Sanford and LAMetalShop are the same guy, but forgetting all of that for a moment, it's intriguing how much info there is about Sanford Worth online and how little there is about "Nick Stamos".



Yeah, it's kinda hard to find concrete info on someone whose been made up.


----------



## alecisonfire

djpharoah said:


> We are but the vigilante shit should not be conducted on here



^this. threats and harassment will do nothing but put those who lost shit further from getting their gear back, which is the most important thing


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

^if he were REALLY crafty, then this all would be a made up person with pics from somebody else account.(sanford i mean.) but i have a hard time thinking thats the case. i'm sure its a mamas boy that thinks he hot shit(obviously from the money and gansta pics) that didnt cover his tracks or use his brain.


----------



## Adversor

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i think they were basically saying that if you planned to beat him or something, just dont talk about it on here, just keep it to legal action.



I wouldn't give this piece of shit a chance to press charges against me doing such stupid stuff. We all want him to confront his victims and to return the merchandise + the shipping charges...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Adversor said:


> I wouldn't give this piece of shit a chance to press charges against me doing such stupid stuff. We all want him to confront his victims and to return the merchandise + the shipping charges...


----------



## alfaphlex

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah there is *HUGE* a difference between "here is some info that should help you CONTACT the guy or use to help get the police involved to get your stuff back" and "ZOMG ROUND UP THE POSSE, HOSS! CATCH HIM ON HIS WAY TO WORK AND KICK HIS ASS!!!"


Dunno if you were referring to me, but when I posted his work address and said "catch him on his way to work", I didn't mean for anyone to take any physical action. I was referring to the police, seeing as how this thread is a huge heads up and he might decide not to stick around his home for a while.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

alfaphlex said:


> seeing as how this thread is a huge heads up and he might decide not to stick around his home for a while.


HOPEFULLY, between this thread, and the messages sent to his family/gf, the guy will realize he is caught and just send the stuff back


----------



## HighGain510

Adversor said:


> The main reason for posting all the info is to file legal action against this sack of shit and to let their relatives know what kind of gem they have in their family. Also we are all fucking pissed and we want this to be sorted out without hassles and as quick as possible. We have him by the balls now and he needs to confront justice and show his fuckface to the public accepting responsibility for his shameless actions.
> 
> Sanford come out of the closet, fag, we know where you are...



The contact information wasn't what was being addressed. It's more along the lines of people saying they want to/are going to come to his house and "kick his ass" and whatnot. You should definitely not be posting stuff like that because it certainly CAN be used against you in court as well. Just because someone steals your stuff doesn't mean you can hand out threats of violence, real or otherwise. Just saying so you don't go getting yourself into trouble there, chief. 

Stuff like the following:



Adversor said:


> Sanford come out of the closet, fag, we know where you are...



and



Adversor said:


> Sanford Worth all I have to say is watch your back. We'll be after you. I am a mad caveman on the loose right now...



Would NOT help YOU out if it were shown to the police. That's all I'm saying. 



alfaphlex said:


> Dunno if you were referring to me, but when I posted his work address and said "catch him on his way to work", I didn't mean for anyone to take any physical action. I was referring to the police, seeing as how this thread is a huge heads up and he might decide not to stick around his home for a while.



Wasn't directly referring to you but again, that post you made about "it should be easy to catch him on his way to work" could be taken out of context and again, if some idiot on here DID choose to go to his house and try to cause physical harm to him you can bet he would be trying to use anything against anyone in the thread.  Better to avoid threats of physical violence on a public forum man, regardless of whether or not you meant it that way.


----------



## Ketzer

don't break the law to catch a crook. That's like, the first rule of law enforcement.


----------



## White Cluster

I'm not sure if it qualifies but the FBI has an Internet Crimes division. It might be worth it for all victims of this turd to call their local FBI and report him. Good Luck.


----------



## Adversor

White Cluster said:


> I'm not sure if it qualifies but the FBI has an Internet Crimes division. It might be worth it for all victims of this turd to call their local FBI and report him. Good Luck.



He has been already reported, don't worry.


----------



## jymellis

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm curious how you did that in the first place


 
you mean get into the pics of a PRIVATE myspace account, then be able to post a link so EVERYBODY can see his PRIVATE pics?


----------



## Adversor

HighGain510 said:


> The contact information wasn't what was being addressed. It's more along the lines of people saying they want to/are going to come to his house and "kick his ass" and whatnot. You should definitely not be posting stuff like that because it certainly CAN be used against you in court as well. Just because someone steals your stuff doesn't mean you can hand out threats of violence, real or otherwise. Just saying so you don't go getting yourself into trouble there, chief.
> 
> Stuff like the following:
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Would NOT help YOU out if it were shown to the police. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't directly referring to you but again, that post you made about "it should be easy to catch him on his way to work" could be taken out of context and again, if some idiot on here DID choose to go to his house and try to cause physical harm to him you can bet he would be trying to use anything against anyone in the thread.  Better to avoid threats of physical violence on a public forum man, regardless of whether or not you meant it that way.



Obviously by "we" I was refering to me + the law enforcement, mate. Soon he will have this kind of visit. I am doing everything legal from here to catch him.

At this point i just want to see the responsible for the scam behind bars...


----------



## CatPancakes

CatPancakes said:


> this shit is fucked up. i think i know just the tool to deal with this guy:




DISCLAIMER: I do not, nor have i ever owned a knifewrench. I have no plans of aquiring or making a knifewrench for illicit activities. Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## DevinShidaker

I can imagine that Sanford has been reading this thread as well, and if he hasn't made a decision yet, he will soon. He has to be sweating bullets at this point. I know if I was a scammer, I wouldn't want my family knowing about it. Hopefully he gets punished to the fullest extent of the law, because who knows how many people he's scammed on other forums so far, and the fact that he went so far to establish his rep and make fake accounts, it can be assumed fairly easy that he was planning on getting way more stuff. Man, if you want free gear, get real good, start a band, get signed, and get endorsements... Don't steal...

and as far as the threats go, leave that stuff out of here. We want to be able to use this thread as evidence against him as well, and that won't go over so well if there are threats against him, even if he's well deserving


----------



## alecisonfire

CatPancakes said:


> DISCLAIMER: I do not, nor have i ever owned a knifewrench. I have no plans of aquiring or making a knifewrench for illicit activities. Thank you and goodnight.



bringing the humor to this thread not once but TWICE with the same scrubs reference?


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I've been watching this thread since yesterday, and man, this guy has his balls in a vice. Best of luck to all involved getting your stolen gear back. Props to all of you who went and got his information (though I admit it's a little creepy ).


Sanford, if you're reading this, don't be stupid. I highly doubt the members of this community are going to allow you to get away with grand theft. As a wise fictitious cop once said:


----------



## jymellis

envenomedcky said:


> I can imagine that Sanford has been reading this thread as well,


 

nope

Last Activity: Yesterday *08:32 PM*


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jymellis said:


> nope
> 
> Last Activity: Yesterday *08:32 PM*



He doesn't need to log in to view this thread.


----------



## cvinos

> in the modern day of the internet, to not have your shit all over the place you need to be totally below the radar



That is why SCAM from Russia always comes from internet cafes. 

This forum will be the ultimate doom for any scammer! *Come on mods, sink this thread for a while.* Lets hope the culprit is busy throwing a Christmas party with his bunch of dollars.

PS: Foreigners can learn a lot of new words in this thread. This forum IS fucking ace.


----------



## jymellis

MaxOfMetal said:


> He doesn't need to log in to view this thread.


 
you dont have to log in for that to change. i dont EVER log out. if i havent visited this site it will give my last activity. it shows last time you where on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jymellis said:


> you dont have to log in for that to change. i dont EVER log out. if i havent visited this site it will give my last activity. it shows last time you where on.



Just saying that if he views this site while not logged on, and from another computer he could see this without the "last activity" changing. Considering all the places people can get to a computer nowadays is that really such a hard pill to swallow?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

cvinos said:


> Lets hope the culprit is busy throwing a Christmas party with his bunch of dollars.



NO! because thats the other members money he would be using


----------



## jymellis

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just saying that if he views this site while not logged on, and from another computer he could see this without the "last activity" changing. Considering all the places people can get to a computer nowadays is that really such a hard pill to swallow?


 
would you please elaborate, thats too hard of a pill for me to even comprehend. and while you are explaining to me how this whole "log in", "other computer" computer thing works please refer to post # 168


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

you dont have to log on to view this site. you could just look, but not post, so the guy is probably looking without loggin in there by not changing the last login date.

in short, he can see everything, and theres really no way of knowing he is or isnt unless he logs in and the last login date is automatically updated


----------



## jymellis

7 Strings of Hate said:


> you dont have to log on to view this site. you could just look, but not post, so the guy is probably looking without loggin in there by not changing the last login date.
> 
> in short, he can see everything, and theres really no way of knowing he is or isnt unless he logs in and the last login date is automatically updated


 
it was a joke bro, i totally understand


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

jymellis said:


> it was a joke bro, i totally understand



ya bastid!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jymellis said:


> would you please elaborate, thats too hard of a pill for me to even comprehend. and while you are explaining to me how this whole "log in", "other computer" computer thing works please refer to post # 168



Sorry didn't know I was talking to such a 1337 h4x0r. You are completely and utterly correct about everything you said. 

*Runs and deletes all of private myspace photos while he still can.*


Though, back on track, I really hope Sanford is reading this thread.


----------



## liamh

Hey Sanford...Fuck you!


----------



## jymellis

7 Strings of Hate said:


> ya bastid!!


 




MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry didn't know I was talking to such a 1337 h4x0r. You are completely and utterly correct about everything you said.
> 
> *Runs and deletes all of private myspace photos while he still can.*
> 
> 
> Though, back on track, I really hope Sanford is reading this thread.


 
actually i really suck at computers. it took a buddy of mine driving to my house to instal windows xp on my pc to tell me i am already running windows xp i just know a couple tricks i have learned through my bumblings and not being able to comprehend the whole computer era


----------



## Rick

Again, this shit is ridiculously fucked up.


----------



## BlindingLight7

So has this guy been arrested yet? Jesus Christ...I just read 19 pages of shit with no sauce at the end!


----------



## TheSixthWheel

BlindingLight7 said:


> So has this guy been arrested yet? Jesus Christ...I just read 19 pages of shit with no sauce at the end!



Only people who have lost gear are allowed to complain.


----------



## 777

BlindingLight7 said:


> I just read 19 pages of shit with no sauce at the end!


----------



## WillingWell

To all affected parties of Sanford's scamming:

Please contact me in regards to what actions we're going to take. If we all intend to get our gear back or some form of compensation, we need to be united on that front. PM me and I'll give you my contact info.

The trail Sanford left behind is quite large and thankfully, fully documented. He can try and cover his tracks, but fortunately there are those of us with more foresight than that.


----------



## splinter8451

Rofl. Seriously? Posting about his scam on facebook? What a huge douchebag. He has left a mighty trail of evidence I really hope it leads to everyone getting their gear back.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Look at the date too on the fb thing. Having a Parker on the 16th when he said he had "delivered" it on the 2nd of December?


----------



## WillingWell

OrsusMetal said:


> Look at the date too on the fb thing. Having a Parker on the 16th when he said he had "delivered" it on the 2nd of December?



Yeah, that's essentially what I'm getting at. If you go through Sanford's posts, he also made a New Amp Day thread about his Krank on the 16th, yet no mention of a Parker here. Here I'd think if it's good enough to brag about your gear on facebook, you'd want to share pictures and even more of everything on a gear website like sevenstring.org!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Just curious, but does that phone number he's given out even work?


----------



## gunshow86de

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just curious, but does that phone number he's given out even work?



I was about to buy an RG7620 off of him. This is all the contact info he gave me:

_myspace.com/challengebychoice....

I have face book.... (Sanford Worth....look me up)

Sanford Worth
2050 Fair Park Ave #310
Eagle Rock, CA 90041

Cell - 818-517-0556
[email protected] (also my paypal)
_


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I have that same number as well, I just don't have a reason to call him, and certainly not this late at night. I was wondering if any of those involved have tried.


----------



## chips400

God i hate people like this,luckly hes a dumbass. Hope you get your axe back man.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Can we stop bickering and actually do something about it? FUCKING CALL THE COPS!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

BlindingLight7 said:


> Can we stop bickering and actually do something about it? FUCKING CALL THE COPS!!!



It seems that Willing Well is trying to organize all the victims so they can present one case. I think this is a great idea. It's probably more likely to get the attention of the FBI Internet Crimes division if they see he is a serial scammer, as opposed to just a bunch of individual complaints.

Once again, thank you guys for bringing this to everyone's attention. I was about to buy a guitar from Sanford (an RG7620, nothing involved in these scams, I think), and I'm very glad I did not send him any money.


----------



## Adversor

WillingWell said:


> To all affected parties of Sanford's scamming:
> 
> Please contact me in regards to what actions we're going to take. If we all intend to get our gear back or some form of compensation, we need to be united on that front. PM me and I'll give you my contact info.
> 
> The trail Sanford left behind is quite large and thankfully, fully documented. He can try and cover his tracks, but fortunately there are those of us with more foresight than that.



Dude I am with you. Let's do what we can do right away, file an FBI internet crimes division complaint and send all his relatives an email letting them know what kind of shit he is. That would be a magnificent start. PM me.


----------



## southrnshredder

Wow, that is just horrible how someone could do that, but I am so impressed by the hard work you guys have put in to get this guy busted! You all are doing a great job, hope all that got scammed get compensation/gear back.


----------



## goth_fiend

to all parties involved in this, I hope you get your gear back, scumbags like this suck and I hope he gets what he deserves


----------



## Adversor

Sanford this will be your last chance to send the stuff back along with a monetary compensation for the shipping charges. Think about it, either you say "I am sorry, here's your gear and money back" or you go to jail causing your family greater damage. If you are intelligent enough you will do the first thing right away. You are busted and there's no way out. The dream is over.


----------



## southrnshredder

I'd like to see you guys get compensated for all of this, and that bastard behind bars. He doesn't deserve to be anywhere else.


----------



## HighGain510

Adversor said:


> Sanford this will be your last chance to send the stuff back along with a monetary compensation for the shipping charges. Think about it, either you say "I am sorry, here's your gear and money back" or you go to jail causing your family greater damage. If you are intelligent enough you will do the first thing right away. You are busted and there's no way out. The dream is over.



I am pretty sure you are wasting your time, he probably knows the jig is up and won't bother responding since there is already so much evidence proving it was him. Do yourself a favor and listen to what I told you to do two days ago, contact HIS local police department and file a report. Continuing to give a thief who clearly isn't responding ultimatums seems like a waste of time dude. 

I would still contact his family and let them know as well since they would probably rather accept his shameful behavior and try to help you get your stuff back (assuming their relationship with him is good I guess, maybe he stole from them too! ) than see their son go to jail for grand theft!


----------



## Mattmc74

Stolen gear sucks! I hope you get your Parker back. Best of luck man!


----------



## alecisonfire

HighGain510 said:


> I am pretty sure you are wasting your time, he probably knows the jig is up and won't bother responding since there is already so much evidence proving it was him. Do yourself a favor and listen to what I told you to do two days ago, contact HIS local police department and file a report.



^this.the longer it takes to contact the authorities the longer he'll have to try to move the gear. i would also do a search of major pawn shops in his area and shoot them an email or a phone call with a description of the parker. considering its rarity, and probably at least one employee on staff with instrument knowledge, they should be able to recognize it if it comes up


----------



## Janiator

Oh god this guy is a fucking douchebag. Stealing gear is worse then church burnings IMO. Nobody loves their gear like musicians do. I hope you guys get your stuff back and this asshat goes to jail.


----------



## Necrophagist777

HighGain510 said:


> I am pretty sure you are wasting your time, he probably knows the jig is up and won't bother responding since there is already so much evidence proving it was him. Do yourself a favor and listen to what I told you to do two days ago, contact HIS local police department and file a report. Continuing to give a thief who clearly isn't responding ultimatums seems like a waste of time dude.
> 
> I would still contact his family and let them know as well since they would probably rather accept his shameful behavior and try to help you get your stuff back (assuming their relationship with him is good I guess, maybe he stole from them too! ) than see their son go to jail for grand theft!



And let his fiancee know of his pilfering ways as well. I vote we attempt to ruin his future marriage in response to his douchebaggery.


----------



## _fred_

Janiator said:


> Oh god this guy is a fucking douchebag. Stealing gear is worse then church burnings IMO. Nobody loves their gear like musicians do. I hope you guys get your stuff back and this asshat goes to jail.



Exactly.. and one more thing. I find that it strikes me much deeper when I get scammed by a fellow musician. I mean, the world is a cruel place as it is. Shouldn't we musicians be like some sort of a brotherhood or something? I mean, I can understand people robbing each other's money, property, cars and stuff.. Hey, it's always been like that, and always will. But what's up with scamming your own for guitars, amps and other gear? That's fucking bullshit! (I know it sounds weird, but i just feel it is so really really low!)

You know, in some arabic countries (don't get all terrorist with me now) they still chop off thieves' hands! I'd vote for a law like that to be introduced in our Western Civilization any fucking day!


----------



## alecisonfire

_fred_ said:


> Exactly.. and one more thing. I find that it strikes me much deeper when I get scammed by a fellow musician. I mean, the world is a cruel place as it is. Shouldn't we musicians be like some sort of a brotherhood or something?


theres always gonna be shitheads, but just through the amount of sympathy and assistance found in this thread, i think the brotherhood is still quite strong


----------



## silentrage

_fred_ said:


> Exactly.. and one more thing. I find that it strikes me much deeper when I get scammed by a fellow musician. I mean, the world is a cruel place as it is. Shouldn't we musicians be like some sort of a brotherhood or something? I mean, I can understand people robbing each other's money, property, cars and stuff.. Hey, it's always been like that, and always will. But what's up with scamming your own for guitars, amps and other gear? That's fucking bullshit! (I know it sounds weird, but i just feel it is so really really low!)
> 
> You know, in some arabic countries (don't get all terrorist with me now) they still chop off thieves' hands! I'd vote for a law like that to be introduced in our Western Civilization any fucking day!



Lol, that's how I felt too, but then again the first time I saw sworth's avatar I thought he looked like a potential douchebag.


----------



## I_infect

Necrophagist777 said:


> And let his fiancee know of his pilfering ways as well. I vote we attempt to ruin his future marriage in response to his douchebaggery.




Just an observation, but I think we give this guy too much credit as a human being, and I really think his GF or whoever she is knows all about it. She is probably laughing at these posts right along with him. Sorry but I think it's true. From the little I know of him/contact with him in this forum I got the impression he was little more than a small time hustler/sociopath(no conscience). I'm sure he had this hustle floating around in his brain for ages now waiting for the right time. We don't want to believe we got hustled but we did. I say 'we' because even though alot of us didn't lose any gear, we were all lied to, and he gained alot of people's trust here.

I remember he got that Ibanez baritone and was bragging about scoring it for $50 at a pawn shop. He asked what we thought it was worth, and we told him around $200-$300. He chopped it up and made that steam punk contraption out of it, and put it on Ebay for $1000. 

Honestly guys, I think the best way is contacting as many authorities as you can, and in numbers. If one person files a complaint of stolen gear, it could easily be disregarded. If 5-10 people file complaints, that's a lot harder to sweep under the rug of police dept laziness. Also the hardest part is proving it was stolen in the first place, he could say it was a gift, or forge receipts. Have physical evidence(i.e. paper trail) ready to present. You basically have to do the work for them, have his address, copy of emails, shipping/tracking information, call UPS/Fedex etc get a copy of whoever signed for it upon delivery. If he's using 2 different accounts/aliases it could turn out to be theft by deception etc, unlawful use of a computer/communication device, criminal conspiracy etc.
And honestly an easy way to nail him is see if his fiance was involved, if she had signed for a package etc, accepted a phone call etc, then she would be part of the conspiracy and could be coerced to snitch him out. 

If we want to nail this guy, we gotta be smart about it and patient... get a strategy and a fine tooth comb.


----------



## park0496

mikernaut said:


> grrrr this really sux hearing this.
> 
> Here are some pics I have on my Photobucket, I'm sure I have more on my home computer to dig up to help Nick. ( I'm not at home currently)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS initially damaged it when I sent it out to Ryan. This wasnt a cheap guitar (about $5k when it 1st came out) and there was only about 8 or 9 made I was told by a Parker rep. They never finished the run of 12.



 I actually bought this from you Mike back in Jan 09. The pickups weren't EMG's, they were Seymour Duncan. It only had that one ding by the bridge when I had it, and I touched it up with silver paint.


----------



## cvinos

Is..... this.... a joke..... or a most amazing twist after all that?

Or did you, park0496, sell it, so it could somehow make its way back to mikernaut within 2009? 

And... park0496, are you telling the truth?? Maybe you confuse the guitars? 

Or did mikernaut simply confuse the pics?

Edit: No offense intended with this post.


----------



## park0496

cvinos said:


> Is..... this.... a joke..... or a most amazing twist after all that?
> 
> Or did you sell it so it could make its way back to mikernaut within 2009?
> 
> Or did mikernaut simply confuse the pics?
> 
> And who are you, park0496??



I bought it from Mike end of Jan 09. Here's the thread

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...wanted/75374-parker-silverburst-mojo-ltd.html

UPS damaged it, we filed the claim, and UPS sent the guitar back to Mike since he paid for the shipping/insurance. I assume those pics are from when he got it back to inspect it. He sent the guitar back to me when UPS approved the claim. I touched up the ding at that time.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

^so whats your point excatly?


----------



## park0496

My point is...Mike did not sell the guitar to Ryan. And if this is the same guitar that's pictured then the ding might still be touched up. Probably not that helpful, but just want to have the right facts.


----------



## cvinos

> And if this is the same guitar that's pictured then the ding might still be touched up.



So you do not have the guitar anymore. To whom did you sell it, and when (if I may ask)?


----------



## Ketzer

cvinos said:


> So you do not have the guitar anymore. To whom did you sell it, and when (if I may ask)?



He's a previous owner. That much I know from doing my research. Willingwell and I were the last 2 honest forum members who played this guitar. Mike, Ryan, and Park were the 3 previous owners.


----------



## cvinos

Okay, cool.

 Wow to me it seems odd how a guitar can travel that much, but yeh, I am just not used to that market. I shut up now.


----------



## park0496

cvinos said:


> Okay, cool.
> 
> Wow to me it seems odd how a guitar can travel that much, but yeh, I am just not used to that market. I shut up now.



I sold it on ebay March/April timeframe. I'll have to research who bought it..But I do remember he lived in Colorado. 

Who put EMG's in it???


----------



## AK DRAGON

I hope you guys get your gear back. It sucks having something you work hard to attain, to have some miscreant (putting it lightly) steal it from you.
As much as you all want to stangle his scrawny little neck, know that the 8x12 room they put him in will be his home soon.


----------



## Janiator

_fred_ said:


> I find that it strikes me much deeper when I get scammed by a fellow musician. I mean, the world is a cruel place as it is. Shouldn't we musicians be like some sort of a brotherhood or something?
> 
> You know, in some arabic countries they still chop off thieves' hands! I'd vote for a law like that to be introduced in our Western Civilization any fucking day!



Well, that punishment would be extra hard on us guitarists, now wouldn't it?
I totaly agree with your first point. My rig is worth a lot to me not because of the acctual value, but the personal connection I have with my instrument. I know it sounds trippy and all, but that's the way I see it


----------



## guitar_jon

This kind of stuff just makes me absolutely sick. I've been on this forum for years. I don't have a high post count, but i've done quite a few deals, and not cheap ones might I add. 
But just the fact that one guy could shake everyone's trust in such a tight-knit community is just gross. 
I really hope that justice is served on this one. I've been ripped off before by someone on HC, so I know how it feels. 
I hope you get your gear back guys or at least appropriate compensation.

Good luck,

Jon


----------



## strat2tele1

Unfortunately there are way too much people in this world that act on greed. Even worse, have you ever try selling an instrument to a music store, big time discounting and then turns it around and price it with a mark-up.

Good luck and hope all instruments are return to rightful owner.


----------



## Rick

cvinos said:


> Okay, cool.
> 
> Wow to me it seems odd how a guitar can travel that much, but yeh, I am just not used to that market. I shut up now.



You obviously haven't been here long enough. We take gear whoredom to a new extreme.


----------



## WillingWell

You know, that makes sense as I never saw the ding by the bridge so it was touched up. All it had were two dings near the upper horn on the front after I received it from Ryan.

Since Sanford has refused to comment publically so far, I'll try to do my best for him.

According to Sanford, LAMetalshop faked his IP address to match Sanford's and possibly hacked his email as well to sign up on sevenstring.org with Sanford's email (which would explain why LAMetalShop's IP and email lead back to Sanford.). Nick allegedly has covered his tracks online completely and screwed Sanford over in addition to us, as he is skilled at this sort of thing apparently.

I believe he has told me repeatedly that anyone is welcome to question him, visit his house, search his computer for evidence, etc. So, if anyone feels so inclined I don't think Sanford would have any trouble with that as he has nothing to hide. 

Additionally, I cannot condone anyone contacting his family members and friends. I'm in the process of contacting the delivery services and I recommend anyone directly affected by this case contacts me regarding the filing with the authorities immediately. I believe those affected have my email and I recommend contacting me right after the holiday.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That sounds like complete bullshit to me. He's had a few days to cover up shit at his house, especially with reading this thread. Stash the guitars at a friends place, delete e-mails, etc.

Occam's razor anyone?


----------



## Prydogga

I've been thinking that as well.


----------



## I_infect

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That sounds like complete bullshit to me. He's had a few days to cover up shit at his house, especially with reading this thread. Stash the guitars at a friends place, delete e-mails, etc.
> 
> Occam's razor anyone?




My thoughts exactly. Razor's edge baby

How does he explain the facebook bragging? Just bring as much info as you can to the authorities and let them sort it out. you are not the only one he burned right? He faked an IP address everytime? Come on, man.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah, that explanation is laughably bad.


----------



## Prydogga

Was that Krank he had part of a shady deal at all? I know he wanted to sell/trade(?) it soon after so I'm thinking he would have been wanting someone else's gear for his gangsta xmas.


----------



## alfaphlex

That Sanford cover-up story is doo-doo. Had his email yadda-yadda really been stolen, he would've contacted WillingWell through another email account. Also, Sanford's gf could easily have posted a comment on his facebook/myspace or even her's regarding the identity theft, especially after he was bragging on his own facebook about having a parker guitar.

Why didn't he post that his accounts were stolen when he posted about lametalshop robbing him? Why didn't he warn anyone else? Did lametalshop steal his computers too? Identity theft is a federal crime, it's no fuckin' joke. What's even less of a joke is someone committing fraud, faking identity theft to cover up his crime.

You guys gave him his chance to come clean and even give back what he stole. Fuck that. Punish him to the full extent of the law. If he thinks he can fool the FBI, he's fucking retarded as they can easily obtain logs from his own ISP via warrant. You guys already have all the proof you need. It is too late for him, his chance was given.

also, why would the "real thief" give Sanford's phone# as contact?


----------



## I_infect

As far as faking IP addresses go, why would Nick(if there was one)target Sanford? I turn my modem off/on, I get a new IP address everytime. He's an amateur.


----------



## Prydogga

alfaphlex said:


> That Sanford cover-up story is doo-doo. Had his email yadda-yadda really been stolen, he would've contacted WillingWell through another email account. Also, Sanford's gf could easily have posted a comment on his facebook/myspace or even her's regarding the identity theft, especially after he was bragging on his own facebook about having a parker guitar.
> 
> Why didn't he post that his accounts were stolen when he posted about lametalshop robbing him? Why didn't he warn anyone else? Did lametalshop steal his computers too? Identity theft is a federal crime, it's no fuckin' joke. What's even less of a joke is someone committing fraud, faking identity theft to cover up his crime.
> 
> You guys gave him his chance to come clean and even give back what he stole. Fuck that. Punish him to the full extent of the law. If he thinks he can fool the FBI, he's fucking retarded as they can easily obtain logs from his own ISP via warrant. You guys already have all the proof you need. It is too late for him, his chance was given.
> 
> also, why would the "real thief" give Sanford's phone# as contact?



Have you been ripped by this guy too?


----------



## I_infect

Prydogga said:


> gangsta xmas



I hate to laugh, but that cracked me up.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah well I hope he enjoys his last bit of livin' it up with his shirtless guitar playing, and having bundles of cash in the back of his fancy knitting? store. He's gunna get what's coming.


----------



## alfaphlex

Prydogga said:


> Have you been ripped by this guy too?



No, but I can't stand such low-life shit. Pisses me off so much. Moreso because he was given the chance to give everything back and is still making excuses. 

No one even bother going to his house to "check" his computers. Fuck that, go straight to the FBI. They can get EVERYTHING they need on this guy, from his ISP, myspace/facebook, mail server hosting (to prove what IP logged into his website email to send WW that email), etc. Just look at all the evidence WE gathered up. Imagine what the FBI can do.

Seriously, do not give him ANY consideration whatsoever.

edit: Also, if this "Nick" guy ripped him off why hasn't Sanford filed a case against him? Sanford "delivered" the Parker to Nick didn't he? So he has an address, which according to him was Nick's business. Surely Nick's identity must be traceable if he had a legitimate business and location, even if he did split. Sanford can also id Nick. If his shit really was stolen, why hasn't he tried getting it back?


----------



## DevinShidaker

Terrible attempt at trying to cover your tracks, Sanford. Did Nick hack your facebook to brag about his new stolen parker too? You're busted, clearly, even if you deleted your emails, people still have emails saved that you sent them, it's all evidence against you. I, as well as everybody else here, just want to see everybody get their stolen stuff coming. Your best bet is to return everybody and get your affairs in order, the hammer of justice is coming.


----------



## Randy

That's the worst excuse I've heard in a while. 

I tried to give Sanford the benefit of the doubt, but that excuse was the equivalent of a full-blown admission of guilt. WishingWell, if he e-mailed you with that explanation, make sure you save the e-mail. It's worthless as hearsay, but if you have a e-mail from him stating that, that's a flat-out lie right from the horse's mouth and will help in putting him away.


----------



## Valserp

WillingWell said:


> According to Sanford, LAMetalshop faked his IP address to match Sanford's and possibly hacked his email as well to sign up on sevenstring.org with Sanford's email (which would explain why LAMetalShop's IP and email lead back to Sanford.). Nick allegedly has covered his tracks online completely and screwed Sanford over in addition to us, as he is skilled at this sort of thing apparently.



That is a LOAD OF BULL. Reminds me of a cheap script for all those "Internet hackerz" movies, that are so full of shit, but depend on the general public's lack of computer knowledge to sound believable.

Too bad that only worked in the 90's.

The only way he could "fake" Sanford's IP is to either break in his home and physically use his PC _or_ infect it with some hugeass worm/trojan and use it as a proxy.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm sure there's probably other ways, but if he was that good then I doubt he'd be relying on stealing gear from guitar players to make his way in the world


----------



## Randy

Valserp said:


> The only way he could "fake" Sanford's IP is to either break in his home and use his PC _or[/b] infect it with some hugeass worm/trojan._


_



Or Sanford would have to have his computer setup as a proxy server or something. Unless there's something we're missing or NICK STAMOS physically broke into his house and did some serious stuff, that story is total horse-shit.

EDIT: Oh shit... Nick Stamos must be Zero Cool. _


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Or Crash Override.


----------



## cvinos

Anyone here noticed that the user alfaphlex joined on December 16th 2009 and has, so far, only posted (11 times) in this very thread??? This is giving me huge doubts.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

WillingWell said:


> According to Sanford, LAMetalshop faked his IP address to match Sanford's and possibly hacked his email as well to sign up on sevenstring.org with Sanford's email (which would explain why LAMetalShop's IP and email lead back to Sanford.). Nick allegedly has covered his tracks online completely and screwed Sanford over in addition to us, as he is skilled at this sort of thing apparently.



He might as well just blame a  for Chrissakes.


----------



## alfaphlex

cvinos said:


> Anyone here noticed that the user *alfaphlex* joined on December 16th 2009 and has, so far, only posted in this very thread??? This is giving me huge doubts.



If you want, google "alfaphlex". I've been using this nick for 10yrs now and I am long time member of over 20 forums, some of which host tournaments I've competed in throughout the US.

As far as guitar stuff, I have this nick in agileguitarforum.com, bossgtcentral.com, ug, etc.

I've been lurking this forum ever since I became a member of agf, but never had a reason to post till now. This sorta stuff just irks the fuck outta me, that's all.


----------



## cvinos

Yeh, well, this is all some spooky shit man.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

alfaphlex said:


> Both share the same phone number which sanford has posted on ss.org as well. Now google that phone number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that he used this phone number on craigslist offering to trade the same shit lametalshop was trading here (engl, mesa). Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's the same dude.



He's clear, he gathered some of the evidence. 


EDIT: Fucking s, you guys. I can't post fast enough.


----------



## alfaphlex

So according to Sanford, lametalshop had a hold of his accounts when he posted this on the 16th:


WillingWell said:


>



And then the hacker sent this on the 17th?



WillingWell said:


>



He also posted this thread on the 17th:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-and-support/104305-lametalshop-scammer.html

Why would the criminal point the stolen gear to himself from a hacked account if he was really trying to cover himself up?

Sanford, for your sake, I hope you didn't even attempt to delete any emails or the such. Everyone you emailed has a copy of the email, which can prove that you did delete them from your end if you did. Your email server can also provide proof. Destruction of evidence is an automatic 5yrs minimum sentence.

Btw, even though an IP address can be spoofed on websites, the mac address attached to the modem your ISP gave you is unique and 2 modems cannot connect to the ISP at the same time using the same mac address.

Don't drop the soap.

edit: in the facebook screenshot, Sanford writes "missed my sister so bad... it's good to have her back in town"

How would "Nick" have known to post this?


----------



## scottro202

This may be completely pointless, but LaMetalShop's "real name" is Nick. Sanford Worth is what we believe to be this guy's actual name. He's said stuff about going to Arizona. Well, a quick Google search of "Nick Worth" brought this up:

Nick Worth|

He's a flash programmer in the Arizona area. He also talks about his first tatoo, and "Sanford Worth" is a tattoo fan, according to his ss.org profile. 

Nick Worth may be a real guy, and if he is, I'm sorry for bringing you into this. Now that I'm done typing this post, it kinda seems irrelevant, but everything in this thread reeks of fish now


----------



## Groff

alfaphlex said:


> Also, if this "Nick" guy ripped him off why hasn't Sanford filed a case against him? Sanford "delivered" the Parker to Nick didn't he? So he has an address, which according to him was Nick's business. Surely Nick's identity must be traceable if he had a legitimate business and location, even if he did split. Sanford can also id Nick. If his shit really was stolen, why hasn't he tried getting it back?



Which is what makes his excuse stink even more.


----------



## xMitch92x

Just read the whole 26 pages...

As stated by many users on here, this stuff makes me sick, although I have never traded musical instruments over the internet. However I have paid for things and never received them (even though they were under $50).

People like this are the scum of the earth and deserve the maximum penalty that can be handed out. With that being said, I hope you get your Parker back as well as everyone else who has fallen into the scam of this degenerate.


----------



## ryanougrad

I have tried to stay out of this thread as much as possible, b/c I don't see where I can help, but I will clear one thing up, as it is important. I am Ryan and I did sell Nick (WillingWell) the Parker Silverburst. However, the one I sold him is not the one that is being tossed around in the photos, at least not to my knowledge. Mine never had a broken case for one, but it did have some dings in it (I don't know how I always manage to do this) that are easily identifiable and impossible to remove without a refinish. 

So, the Parker Silverburst in question was mine and I did put EMG's in it. I bought it off ebay over the summer of 2009, would have to check ebay to know the exact date. I hope that clears some things up. I sent photos to the important people and that is what matters. Besides, there are only 12 that were made, makes it pretty rare and easy to find. 

Now I will leave this thread alone.......too much supposition. Let the proper authorities do the investigating in my mind.


----------



## guitarplayerone

no offense, alphaphlex, but we should do a little whois on you too. couldn't hurt- all we would find is your general location.

not to be xenophobic but this is some serious shit


----------



## Opeth666

I really hope this gets resolved and soon!


----------



## guitarplayerone

edit: you know what? i really think that ruining this guy's life will be totally appropriate. sort of like how child molesters are cornholed in jail


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Opeth666 said:


> ...I still say lynch the mofo...but don't mind me



Posts like this are EXACTLY what is NOT needed in this thread. It turns these pages from a helpful source, and evidence for the victim's cases, into something that can be potentially harmful to their case. 

Not to mention this can bring the integrity of the site into question. Read what the mods have already posted.


----------



## alfaphlex

guitarplayerone said:


> no offense, alphaphlex, but we should do a little whois on you too. couldn't hurt- all we would find is your general location.
> 
> not to be xenophobic but this is some serious shit



Go ahead, I have nothing to hide. As I've already posted earlier in this thread, google "alfaphlex" and every result will be either a post from or about me in over 30 different forums I've joined throughout the last 10 years as I've always used this handle.

Wanna know about some of my guitars?
Wanna know about my dogs?
How about my wife and I riding rollercoasters at 6flags?


You'd think trying to help a guy in need out would be a nice way to introduce myself to this community, but I can understand the concerns.

That's ok though, yesterday I ordered my 1st 7 string so I'll have more to contribute to this forum than just lurking about.

Anyway, if I was hustling gear, at least I'd have something to show off rather than the 3 agiles, 2 douglases, 1 sx and the squier that I have


----------



## Prydogga

^ good to know your not taking it badly, some new members wouldn't do the same, but it was a little strange to see a member that was only in this one threads, but good to have you anyway. I won't bother following the links, your not doing anything shady in the classifieds section or defending LA/Sworth so I believe your not them.


















Or do I?


----------



## alfaphlex

Prydogga said:


> ^ good to know your not taking it badly, some new members wouldn't do the same, but it was a little strange to see a member that was only in this one threads, but good to have you anyway.



Well, I've been lurking here ever since I joined the agile forums and saw Keith Merrow's awesome vids. I just never posted cuz I never had anything worthwhile to contribute and didn't want to embarrass myself after seeing all this crazy talent around here.

But when I saw this thread, I looked up a couple of things on google and decided to join to help post my findings. I hate to see anyone get screwed over. Trust me, I know what that feels like.


----------



## Adversor

This forum should have a "scammer alert" section with pics and info about the thieves. Sometimes that's the only way to at least get some kind of justice. I urge all the mods to consider this petition.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adversor said:


> This forum should have a "scammer alert" section with pics and info about the thieves. Sometimes that's the only way to at least get some kind of justice. I urge all the mods to consider this petition.



It's not entirely up to the mods, if it was up to them exclusively then I'm sure they'd have no problem with it. They just don't have too much power. 

The only one who can really make something like that all it can be is Alex, the forum admin. I'm sorry to say, he really doesn't do much around here.


----------



## DDDorian

^^Bingo. What we'd like to do or implement rarely falls in line with what we as mods are capable of doing. If you want anything added/changed your best bet is to pester the admin at webmaster[at]sevenstring[dot]org and hope he gives more of a shit about your requests than he does mine


----------



## _fred_

yeah, but we need some sort of a committee to decide who's truly a scam or not


----------



## HighGain510

Not that I'm actually shocked or anything, but his personal website www.sanfordworth.com has been blown away and AMAZING that he hasn't logged in here once since the incriminating facts started to get posted, but he has been logging onto myspace every day as far as 12/27/09 so far. He's running guys, hope you filed with the police EARLY like I told you, if you didn't get the report filed before he moves (I believe someone said he was moving to Arizona or something, wasn't he?) the police are going to have a hard time prosecuting him. If you got it filed in time and he tries to run, they might be able to extradite him back to California to be prosecuted. Hope you did it early like I suggested!  You had more than enough evidence to move forward with filing the report so here's hoping someone listened. 

P.S. Just for general info, it appears his full name is Sanford Lloyd Worth II. Some people give out WAY too much personal information on the internet...


----------



## courtney2018

DDDorian said:


> ^^Bingo. What we'd like to do or implement rarely falls in line with what we as mods are capable of doing. If you want anything added/changed your best bet is to pester the admin at webmaster[at]sevenstring[dot]org and hope he gives more of a shit about your requests than he does mine




I don't mean to sound out of line or anything, but I do know of a place where this type of request would get heard. There's another forum called JemUniverse.com that's still in the starting up phase. You could try your request there.


----------



## DDDorian

_fred_ said:


> yeah, but we need some sort of a committee to decide who's truly a scam or not



I don't think that's the way to go at all. While we do as much as we can to filter the Marketplace from unreliable/dodgy sellers and to facilitate smooth and safe transactions it is ultimately the responsibility of buyer/seller to make sure things are above board. Don't get me wrong, I like that people are so willing to come together and help each other in situations such as this, but on the flipside there's a pack mentality on display in this thread that's somewhat frightening and I don't want to cultivate an atmosphere where people start looking for any excuse to start dishing out internet justice. Take your experience with NegativeXero, for instance - from the looks of things he was telling the truth about being sick and ultimately proved to be honest. Imagine if people had done some of the things to him that have been suggested in this thread, like harass his family about what a scumbag he is, only to find out he'd done nothing wrong?

Like I said, there are a bunch of very simple ways to reduce this sort of thing - limiting the Marketplace to people with a certain postcount/regdate/etc, posting forms that force people to add feedback/references, other miscellaneous stuff - but considering our glorious admin let one of us get scammed by one of his own fucking associates I don't expect anything to change.



courtney2018 said:


> I don't mean to sound out of line or anything, but I do know of a place where this type of request would get heard. There's another forum called JemUniverse.com that's still in the starting up phase. You could try your request there.



You're not out of line but I'm not entirely sure how what you've told me applies to this situation


----------



## Ketzer

DDDorian said:


> You're not out of line but I'm not entirely sure how what you've told me applies to this situation



Young idealistic admin willing to listen to the users' requests!


*I would assume.


----------



## Fred the Shred

DDDorian said:


> [...]but considering our glorious admin let one of us get scammed by one of his own fucking associates I don't expect anything to change.[...]



Honestly: WTF?!


----------



## courtney2018

Ketzer said:


> Young idealistic admin willing to listen to the users' requests!
> 
> 
> *I would assume.




You'd be correct, sir. Well, not so much young and idealistic, but definitely willing to listen to user requests.


----------



## ccain

The RG7620 is legit. He got it from me a couple month's ago. My experience with the guy was sort of smooth, but not really. I got an ESP eclipse off him and he said that it had an air norton and tone zone it it, but in fact had 2 no name pickups. I also didn't get the guitar for 2 weeks when he got his in 3 days. Given my experience with this guy, I probably wouldn't deal with him again. The number and address info that was posted earlier in the post is the info that i used in contacting him and shipped to. I came pretty close to buying the 7620 back. Thank god I didn't.


----------



## DDDorian

Fred the Shred said:


> Honestly: WTF?!



Well "scam" might be a bit inaccurate but ask Hal whether he's gotten his guitar back from WB Pickups yet. Anyway, that's for some other thread.



courtney2018 said:


> You'd be correct, sir. Well, not so much young and idealistic, but definitely willing to listen to user requests.



Ah, I see. It does look like a cool enough forum but you won't see me there, partly because I'm not huge into Ibanez and partly because I have enough to do here without trying to influence those guys. If they're open to suggestions then at least this thread will provide a prime example of why they should try to regulate how on-site transactions are monitored and conducted


----------



## Jack Secret

Such a shame when stuff like this happens. Hopefully it'll all work out for the best with this guys ass in jail and you with your Parker back.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Thanks to a member of this forum who lives in NM, I now know that my RGA321F was sold to this: Grandma's Music and Sound music shop a few days ago. I called them and they took my information and are going to try to bust him. I don't know if this means I'll get my guitar back, however... but I'm pretty jacked right now.


----------



## Rick

Holy shit!

*Rick runs and gets some buttered popcorn.*


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man...I hope everyone gets their stuff back and these scammers pay. It really makes me scared to do dealings over the net 

Also, fuck getting on the wrong side of you guys


----------



## alecisonfire

Adam Of Angels said:


> Thanks to a member of this forum who lives in NM, I now know that my RGA321F was sold to this: Grandma's Music and Sound music shop a few days ago. I called them and they took my information and are going to try to bust him. I don't know if this means I'll get my guitar back, however... but I'm pretty jacked right now.



maybe WORST case scenario, they can sell it to you for what they paid for it


----------



## _fred_

Adam Of Angels said:


> Thanks to a member of this forum who lives in NM, I now know that my RGA321F was sold to this: Grandma's Music and Sound music shop a few days ago. I called them and they took my information and are going to try to bust him. I don't know if this means I'll get my guitar back, however... but I'm pretty jacked right now.



WTF?? 

man, I have no words! This guy has literally no instinct of self-preservation, has he?

I hope somebody finds him.


----------



## zimbloth

Good developments. I hope they bust him and you can get compensated. Fuck this guy!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

alecisonfire said:


> maybe WORST case scenario, they can sell it to you for what they paid for it



That would not be acceptable. Possession of stolen property is a crime. Unfortunately for them, they are legally obligated to return (for free) it if he can prove it is his with a serial number or something.


----------



## technomancer

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That would not be acceptable. Possession of stolen property is a crime. Unfortunately for them, they are legally obligated to return (for free) it if he can prove it is his with a serial number or something.



Exactly. I would also be calling the police local to that music store and not just dealing with the store


----------



## Randy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That would not be acceptable. Possession of stolen property is a crime. Unfortunately for them, they are legally obligated to return (for free) it if he can prove it is his with a serial number or something.






> If the individual didn't know the goods were stolen, then the goods are returned to the owner and the individual is not prosecuted.



Possession of stolen goods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

You down with OPP?


----------



## djpharoah

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You down with OPP?



Ya you know me


----------



## HighGain510

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That would not be acceptable. Possession of stolen property is a crime. Unfortunately for them, they are legally obligated to return (for free) it if he can prove it is his with a serial number or something.



Little late to the party but JJ is right on target here, they HAVE to give you that guitar back. Contact the local PD to that store to make sure THEY know the store has the stolen property and you will definitely get it back. Glad to hear some good news on this issue!


----------



## st2012

Holy shit @ this entire thread. Wow.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

That is excellent news. You guys might facepalm me for this, but I actually can't seem to find any pictures of mine with the serial number... I'm looking, but I was the 2nd owner and I'm hoping that the original owner has it somewhere. I e-mailed him already. On the other hand, there was a small dimple on the the guitar that was what helped identify it, but its so slight that a camera couldn't pick up on it.

This is a really really, stupid long shot, but does somebody have like a super computer or amazing eyes such that they can pick the Serial number off of this picture?:







Dude, nevermind... amazing news: Original owner provided the serial number. Now I just have to prove it was stolen from me, which I think I have enough evidence for.


----------



## djpharoah

WIN!!


----------



## Isan

djpharoah said:


> WIN!!



ftw!


----------



## Opeth666

Isan said:


> ftw!



ftgdmfw!!!


----------



## Ketzer




----------



## Adam Of Angels

Eric, this is entirely relevant to you, because after I file a police report tomorrow, the same guy that ripped you off is going to be in trouble. I'm PM'ing you my cell number so you can text/call/do whatever with it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

at whoever left me that rep


----------



## Ketzer

JJ Rodriguez said:


> at whoever left me that rep


----------



## Prydogga

JJ Rodriguez said:


> at whoever left me that rep



I wish I could take credit for that, genius


----------



## Rick

It looks like Jason.


----------



## Mattmc74

JJ Rodriguez said:


> at whoever left me that rep


----------



## Randy




----------



## alfaphlex

woah, this is amazing news. Definitely have local members check any other NM shops as he might've pawn/sold all the other stuff there too.


----------



## sessionswan

Wow...just wow. This is absolutely amazing - AoA, good luck, hope she comes back to you soon - everyone else, likewise. Sanford's gonna get caught soon!


----------



## OwenD

My tv is on the blink tonight, this thread is better than an episode of CSI..


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Awesome news. May Sanford get what's coming to him sooner rather than later.


----------



## White Cluster

Bad Boys, Bad Boys.Whatcha Gonna Do..

This is awesome news


----------



## DDDorian

You might wanna take a photo of Sanford to the store and get one of the clerks to confirm it was him that sold them your guitar - not suggesting that it wasn't, it'd just be handy to get a positive ID on this guy as I'm sure it'd help speed up the gear recovery process for everyone else. Anyway, I'm glad this guy is running out of places to turn


----------



## metulkult

fuck yeah SS.org!
read all 31 pages and i gotta say, im proud of you boys (and girls?) for helping out a random someone you don't know. guitar players unite!


----------



## your_mum

This thread is real comendable guys .
Makes me proud to be part of this forum, full of great people.


----------



## Fzau

DDDorian said:


> You might wanna take a photo of Sanford to the store and get one of the clerks to confirm it was him that sold them your guitar - not suggesting that it wasn't, it'd just be handy to get a positive ID on this guy as I'm sure it'd help speed up the gear recovery process for everyone else. Anyway, I'm glad this guy is running out of places to turn


 
+1 on the photo ID

I hope you all get your gear back and that fucker gets what's coming to him!


----------



## DevinShidaker

Justice is coming! This is awesome!


----------



## Korngod

wow, just now saw this, i noticed the previous thread calling him a scammer and thought something was up at that point. good to see that you guys are pulling together to take this fucker down. i hope you can get that gear back!


----------



## OwenD

Are these guitars rare??
Here is one in Littleton, CO, not a whole world away from Cali, New Mexico or Arizona..
Can't really tell if the chip is on the front, photo not big enough.
Music Go Round


----------



## Ketzer

OwenD said:


> Are these guitars rare??
> Here is one in Littleton, CO, not a whole world away from Cali, New Mexico or Arizona..
> Can't really tell if the chip is on the front, photo not big enough.
> Music Go Round



There were 8 made. That is not this one. The missing one has EMGs and a different control setup.


----------



## I_infect

Ketzer said:


> There were 8 made. That is not this one. The missing one has EMGs and a different control setup.



Easy enough to swap pickups though... I'm assuming he knows he's being watched/looked for, so he would want to dump it for some quick cash while he could. It wouldn't hurt to email them and verify serials etc. just to rule it out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Has anyone talked to Parker about this? I'm sure they would want to validate the ownership of such a rare and limited guitar, how would they feel if one of their limiteds was stolen from its' owner. 

Worse case scenario they may be able to help out with serial identification, or alert their dealers to be on the lookout.


----------



## I_infect

^ I think it would be a good idea too. I've had to do it in the past for a different reason, and they were very willing to help out.

I doubt it would show up on the east coast, but ya never know.

Daddy's stolen gear registry

Daddys.com - Over 14,000 Used Instruments Online Daily


----------



## AeonSolus

Awesome that it's already getting worked out! you're going down sanford! 

^ Slightly off topic, but i found my new favorite website!


----------



## Adversor

I've got good news. My package was intercepted in NM and sent back to the post office in TX where I originally shipped it. Right now it is here with me. Sanford just FUCK OFF AND DIE, CUNT. I hope your balls fall off in that jail cell that is awaiting for you.


----------



## Rick

Some good news there!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Edited out


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Adversor

Here it is, just arrived from her trip to NM.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> My information is in the hands of a detective in Albuquerque and my guitar is being held in the back office of the music shop that it showed up at.
> 
> I know it adds a twist to the story, but I'm now pretty certain that Sanford was not LAMetalshop, or at least if he was, somebody else still received my guitar in NM. Sanford was still involved in all of this and is by no means innocent, however. In any case, whoever sold/traded my RGA321F to that music shop is going to be held responsible for stealing it to begin with, being that their information is also being held by this detective.



Curious, and none of my business, but how do you know? What makes you sure Sanford isn't LAMS?

Feel free to reply with a PM.


----------



## Rick

Love the bedspread.


----------



## djpharoah

Glad you got your guitar back bro. USPS comes through


----------



## Adversor

I want to thank you all for the endless support. DJ thank you for getting involved, dude. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## alfaphlex

MaxOfMetal said:


> Curious, and none of my business, but how do you know? What makes you sure Sanford isn't LAMS?
> 
> Feel free to reply with a PM.



Yeah, I wonder what the twist would be. Wouldn't be hard for him to just ask any of his NM buddies to do him the solid and sell the guitar so he wouldn't be caught in possession of it.

Anyway, I'm loving all this good news and I really hope WW can get his parker back

Everyone drink safe and drive drunkly and have a Happy New Years!


----------



## djpharoah

Adversor said:


> I want to thank you all for the endless support. DJ thank you for getting involved, dude. I truly appreciate it.


No worries man. Any moderator would have done that for you - I was just requested to help a few friends out. It's really the freaking Detetive Columbos on here that need to be thanked.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Adversor said:


> I want to thank you all for the endless support. DJ thank you for getting involved, dude. I truly appreciate it.


 
You know you only got that axe cause it matches your cell phone... lol


----------



## DevinShidaker

Glad you got your guitar back man, and that Kevin Bond sig is sweet! I want the one with the green binding reallll bad.


----------



## DDDorian

Good job on getting your gear back Adversor The end seems to be drawing nigh for this fucker.



Adam Of Angels said:


> My information is in the hands of a detective in Albuquerque and my guitar is being held in the back office of the music shop that it showed up at.
> 
> I know it adds a twist to the story, but I'm now pretty certain that Sanford was not LAMetalshop, or at least if he was, somebody else still received my guitar in NM. Sanford was still involved in all of this and is by no means innocent, however. In any case, whoever sold/traded my RGA321F to that music shop is going to be held responsible for stealing it to begin with, being that their information is also being held by this detective.



Y'know, I always kinda suspected they weren't the same guy - I mean, the transition from reliable poster to scammer was really abrupt and handled really, really poorly. My suspicion all but died when he gave that bullshit implausible excuse but still, I wonder...


----------



## silentrage

Ace.


----------



## White Cluster

This site fucking rules.

I only wish i knew about this site 3 yrs ago before i sold my 1st 7.Thank god I came to my senses and bought another.
Congrats to those that got their gits back and good luck to those waiting.
Bury this fucker!!


----------



## LordHar

This is really good news man!


----------



## BrainArt

This thread is like a soap opera, with all of the crazy twists.

I'm sad for the guys who are still waiting on getting their gear back, but happy for the guys who have gotten it back. 

This really makes you think that anyone you come in contact with, might be a scumbag, like Sanford.


----------



## xMitch92x

Mindcrime1204 said:


> You know you only got that axe cause it matches your cell phone... lol



Came to post this


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I feel that we shouldn't take these situations as a reason to be fearful or doubtful of others, but rather as an opportunity to make the best of them and know that if it happens again, you'll know what to you.


----------



## BrainArt

Adam Of Angels said:


> I feel that we shouldn't take these situations as a reason to be fearful or doubtful of others, but rather as an opportunity to make the best of them and know that if it happens again, you'll know what to you.



 You live and you learn, right?


----------



## HighGain510

DDDorian said:


> Y'know, I always kinda suspected they weren't the same guy - I mean, the transition from reliable poster to scammer was really abrupt and handled really, really poorly. My suspicion all but died when he gave that bullshit implausible excuse but still, I wonder...



I'm still going to disagree here. I think both accounts belonged to Sanford and (as someone posted on the last page) he had half of the stuff shipped to his buddy in NM to try to sell FOR HIM before he moved. The IPs matching and Sanford vouching, having half of it shipped to HIMSELF + posting that stuff on his FB all seems just a liiiiittle too sketchy for it to not be him. Also, the fact that he STILL never came back to even attempt to explain any of this but was still logging into his myspace and facebook pages kills the theory of "well maybe he just didn't have any internet access" like a lot of other folks tend to abuse, as it's clear he WAS able to get online, just refused to log in here and address the mess he created. Sanford = LA Metal Shop, he might not have been the one who tried to pawn the shit in NM but he set everything up to be shipped there, no doubt.  

Glad to hear people are getting their stuff back though, hopefully Sanford is still caught and prosecuted to the full extent of California law (the penalties are more severe in CA for stuff like this ) as stealing in any form is absolutely unacceptable and ripping off gear through a fake account HE created and then faking like he was going to try to help get it back is despicable IMO.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still going to disagree here. I think both accounts belonged to Sanford and (as someone posted on the last page) he had half of the stuff shipped to his buddy in NM to try to sell FOR HIM before he moved. The IPs matching and Sanford vouching, having half of it shipped to HIMSELF + posting that stuff on his FB all seems just a liiiiittle too sketchy for it to not be him. Also, the fact that he STILL never came back to even attempt to explain any of this but was still logging into his myspace and facebook pages kills the theory of "well maybe he just didn't have any internet access" like a lot of other folks tend to abuse, as it's clear he WAS able to get online, just refused to log in here and address the mess he created. Sanford = LA Metal Shop, he might not have been the one who tried to pawn the shit in NM but he set everything up to be shipped there, no doubt.
> 
> Glad to hear people are getting their stuff back though, hopefully Sanford is still caught and prosecuted to the full extent of California law (the penalties are more severe in CA for stuff like this ) as stealing in any form is absolutely unacceptable and ripping off gear through a fake account HE created and then faking like he was going to try to help get it back is despicable IMO.



excatly, unless lametalshop was a different guy that kidnapped sanford and is keeping him in his basement. which i dont think happened. theres no reason sanford couldnt have gotten back on to address this issue, even from a different name if he had to make one to get back on because of the "scammer" that took is account over.


----------



## eleven59

Not to mention, every single deal, even the ones with different shipping addresses, had the same phone number attached, and all the e-mail and IP addresses lead back to the same place.


----------



## alfaphlex

Adam of Angels, check your PM. Might be of some use.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR

Great work guys. Great to know we're a close knit community. I tried my hardest to do the detective stuff you guys were doing, and i came to the conclusion that Nick Stamos is in no way related to John Stamos.


----------



## Adversor

Mindcrime1204 said:


> You know you only got that axe cause it matches your cell phone... lol



Actually it's the cell that matches my guitar  Also it is FT now.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rick

FearFactoryDBCR said:


> Great work guys. Great to know we're a close knit community. I tried my hardest to do the detective stuff you guys were doing, and i came to the conclusion that Nick Stamos is in no way related to John Stamos.



Well, that's good news. I can now relax at night.


----------



## tekkadon d

k i remember reading the start of this thread awhile ago think thats shit as. never thinking it would have escalated to this level. i just read all these pages and am happy see those with they're guitars back and really hope the rest get they're too. this samford is a fucking d-bag. grr
and its amazing how much effort you guys have put in. keep it up =]
im so excited to see this guy get done though


----------



## Sephiroth952

Found this forum thanks to M.O.M and ive been lurkin for bout 3 days and i have to say i've enoyed reading this.I hope this guy gets what he deserves!!!

(This is a good example of why you don't F*%K with poeple on the internet!!!)


----------



## jymellis

m.o.m. ?


----------



## Sephiroth952

Max of Metal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hey Steve.  

Glad to see you like SS.


----------



## Sephiroth952

I really like this forum dude!Much better than the ibanez forum.

(ok enough of the thread jack now )


----------



## tekkadon d

argh after reading this a added that samford dude and he message me saying do i know you! argh its him!


----------



## OrsusMetal

Anyone notice that he was online today?


----------



## DDDorian

Mesh certainly did I doubt Sanford will be answering for himself in this thread anytime soon, put it that way.


----------



## xmetalhead69




----------



## Prydogga

I think now that things seem to be in motion, wouldn't it be a good time to ban Sworth and move this to off topic? Because now it's showing progress, and it would keep him ahead, even only discussing the bear minimum is information for him, the less he knows the better.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR

Rick said:


> Well, that's good news. I can now relax at night.


 
Haha glad to know my work doesn't pass by unnoticed


----------



## BurialWithin

I'm glad everything you got your guitar !! 
but i do have to say i find it crazy reading this stuff about sanford. He's always been really cool AND i got my 7621 from him.


----------



## I_infect

BurialWithin said:


> I'm glad everything you got your guitar !!
> but i do have to say i find it crazy reading this stuff about sanford. He's always been really cool AND i got my 7621 from him.



Matter of opinion.


----------



## DevinShidaker

Prydogga said:


> I think now that things seem to be in motion, wouldn't it be a good time to ban Sworth and move this to off topic? Because now it's showing progress, and it would keep him ahead, even only discussing the bear minimum is information for him, the less he knows the better.



I think I'm going to have to agree with this, don't let him stay ahead of what's going on here


----------



## Rick

Bye, Sanford.


----------



## Jack Secret

Glad to hear it all worked out.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## zeal0us

TTFN!


----------



## Rick

mattofvengeance said:


>



Rep.


----------



## Hollowway

BurialWithin said:


> I'm glad everything you got your guitar !!
> but i do have to say i find it crazy reading this stuff about sanford. He's always been really cool AND i got my 7621 from him.



EDIT


----------



## DevinShidaker

Matt, that is fucking hilarious


----------



## Rick

His cellmate will say that to him every night.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Rick said:


> His cellmate will say that to him every night.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Is he in jail?


----------



## tekkadon d

unless they have internet in jail no
he keeps replying to my nonsense facebook messages


----------



## DDDorian

For what it's worth I moved the thread a week or so ago and got a bunch of requests to move it back so that people from other sites could find the thread on Google, so I moved it back.


----------



## Rick

^Gotcha.


----------



## El Caco

I'll just add a bit of information about the IP addresses in this thread for all to see. Sanford is claiming that it is either purely coincidence that they share an IP address or that LAMetalShop somehow forged the IP address to appear as though they were the same person.

Sanford is also claiming to be filing legal action against the owner of this site for defamation.

The problem with all this is the IP address in question is the address that LAMetalShop registered with and the only one he has ever had on this site and the entire time he was posting on this site, Sanford had the same address and was posting from that same address the whole time LAMetalShop was a member, even if LAMetalSHop somehow had the magical foresight to know that Sanford would become involved in these deals and cloned his IP ahead of joining the whole plan could have been undone by Sanford simply restarting his modem at anytime for any reason whatsoever.

There is no point in posting the obvious conclusions, the things I have posted are fact, there is only one explanation for these facts. 

This thread has been an incredible read, it is movie material. I'm sorry I am not as vigilant as I once was, I may have been able to prevent all this from happening but I hope everyone involved gets their possessions back and this scammer gets everything he deserves.


----------



## Daemoniac

It's always the assholes who go and whinge about "filing defamation suits"... Dude, maybe instead of filing a suit, you should instead try to explain to both us and the cops what the hell is going on, instead of all this cloak and dagger shite, and leave this place well alone 

Just a suggestion, Sanford. If you really aren't involved, explain it to us, or at the very least the poor cunts who got screwed over? I get the _distinct_ impression people aren't too happy with you, and I also get the impression that is largely to do with the fact that despite all your claims of innocence, they have received *no *word from you one way or another, no explanations, and with overwhelming evidence against you why should they not?!? and now after all this you threaten to file a lawsuit? Methinks you need to sort out your priorities and use your god damn head for once.


----------



## Janiator

> Sanford is claiming that it is either purely coincidence that they share an IP address or that LAMetalShop somehow forged the IP address to appear as though they were the same person.



Sounds plausible..

Remember to not drop the soap


----------



## Rick

s7eve said:


> Sanford is also claiming to be filing legal action against the owner of this site for defamation.



And yet we haven't heard anything from him making an attempt to defend himself. Hilarious.


----------



## Fikealox

I seriously doubt he'll sue. He'd have to prove in court that the claims against him are untrue -- which seems very unlikely. Hopefully he'll be tied up in court soon enough anyway; if he's smart (which, admittedly, seems unlikely), he'll save his money to fund his civil and criminal defences.


----------



## El Caco

Rick said:


> And yet we haven't heard anything from him making an attempt to defend himself. Hilarious.



Mesh has



sworth9411 said:


> Mesh...
> 
> Never have I ever been dishonest, a thief or anything of the sort. I have been nothing but nice and tried to be helpful the entire time, and every person on this site turn against and starts threatening me, my family, and talking shit....? Sorry not gonna fly for me.....I post on this site because this is my hobby....I am helpful to people in this community because I generally like most people and enjoy talking gear.
> 
> To answer the IP address are you kidding? Any posters in LA use Time Warner Cable? Their router numbers are generic.....anyone using the same tower and router type at the same time will probably have the same IP address....it all runs off a proxy server.... Nick lived in SoCal not so far of a stretch to assume he could have been feeding off the same stream.
> 
> The Phone Number and Address? I have never given anyone information other than my own I have had the same address and number for three years.....I have never had plans to change it until I started getting sweet threatening phone calls, emails, etc...
> 
> I have a job, a Fiancee, a family, and a life....why on gods green earth would I want to scam anyone? Why would I scam people for gear I could easily buy myself? Why would I offer my services to these people, open up my home, and allow anyone who cares come to my house, business, all of the above should they have any doubts.....answer I wouldn't end of story....
> 
> In regards to why I haven't posted....I was out of town... end of story I have aps for facebook, myspace, and e-mail.... Not for this site. Although I didn't lose any gear I did lose reputation, and wasted hours and hours of my time trying to help get it back. To everyone involved Im sorry I vouched for this guy, I hope you figure it out with the cops and get your gear back, but at this point Im done with trying to be nice and help out...after reading the thread it looks like Adam and Rob are already well on their way to getting their stuff back.....I wont be responding to anymore e-mails, or phone calls by anyone other that the authorities....you are mostly adults and can figure it out on your own I'm just not interested after seeing this garbage.
> 
> If the mods or admin want to take off this thread, and any others with my information in them I would appreciate it, and will withdraw my paperwork to file a lawsuit against the owner of the website for allowing degredation of character, menacing, and slander (make whatever assumptions you will, but if you read through the entire thread from my perspective you'd do the same thing...that coupled with the fact that it is against the law....we don't allow mob vigilante justice... we have a court system for a reason...)....it's unprofessional to post in a public forum off assumptions and coincidences...
> 
> At the end of the day this needs to be gone now....you have my phone number Im not posting this in the thread because I just don't want this to go any further. All the affected users have my contact info, all all the stuff they need to contact me etc....I dont see a point in keeping it up.
> 
> Please ban me from the site, or tell me how to delete me account Im just not interested in being in this harmony central mob anymore....
> 
> Hope you had a good holiday, and new year.
> 
> Sanford



So I'll repeat what I just posted above. The IP address that the LAMetalShop account signed up with and only ever used is the same IP address that Sanford posted with the whole time LAMetalShop was a member, not only that but in the thread that Sanford created saying LAMetalShop is a scammer they were both posting from the same IP address the entire thread and there is a post by Sanford 3 minutes after LAMetalShop from that same IP address. I have explained to the other mods how to verify this.

It is common for accounts to have the same address when both accounts have the same ISP and use dynamic IP's but what never happens is for two unique accounts to have the same IP address at the same time which is what happened in this case, there is only one explanation for this because obviously the internet cannot work if multiple end users have the same address, if people did have the same address how would the machine know where to send the information? This plus all the other evidence provided in this thread is damning which is probably why an attempt is being made to scare the mods on this forum to remove the damning evidence. 

Finally if Sanford was such a genuine nice guy and not a scammer and not related to LAMetalShop in anyway he would have no problem helping those involved and the authorities in every way possible to get this "Nick Stamos", instead he is apparently busy talking to lawyers .


----------



## Adversor

mattofvengeance said:


>



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!


----------



## DevinShidaker

so what I get from all that is this, he realizes he's screwed, he's threatening a lawsuit unless we delete the thread, which deletes a piece of evidence against him, although I'm sure somebody would save it's contents. He knows the heat is on him, so he's going to do anything to try to scare us into thinking he can ruin ss.org. All of the cards are against him though, so I mean really, he's got to be bluffing. And while he sounds sincere, most scammers are really good at pulling off that act. Most scammers aren't greasy slimeballs who live in a secret hideout hoarding stolen goods, they look and talk just like anybody else. Sanford "Nick Stamos" Worth, hope you can afford a good lawyer.


----------



## ugg im kyle

Did someone say Stamos?!





So.... it's been John Stamos all along faking identities to steal guitars off of us good interweb bloggers. I'm sorry Devin, but John Stamos has been in the shadows since the end of E.R. So I do believe he is hiding in a hole somewhere with these stolen axes...
....bastard....


----------



## MikeH

Kyle, you flabberghast me sometimes.


----------



## ugg im kyle

Well it's just the simple answer... find John Stamos... find a lot of stolen guitars...


----------



## El Caco

Great now 4 people are going to sue Alex


----------



## Prydogga

-and the other 3???


----------



## tekkadon d

this is so messed up, i just cant wait for the end result


----------



## El Caco

Willith, Sanford, Nick Stamos, John Stamos. 

As soon as I posted I realised that there has been mention of some type of real legal proceedings with another party who interestingly enough is also mentioned in this thread but in that case I probably should leave it at that.


----------



## HighGain510

HA. Allow me to tackle some of this BS right here:



> Originally Posted by sworth9411
> Mesh...
> 
> Never have I ever been dishonest, a thief or anything of the sort. I have been nothing but nice and tried to be helpful the entire time, and every person on this site turn against and starts threatening me, my family, and talking shit....? Sorry not gonna fly for me.....I post on this site because this is my hobby....I am helpful to people in this community because I generally like most people and enjoy talking gear.
> 
> 1. *To answer the IP address are you kidding? Any posters in LA use Time Warner Cable? Their router numbers are generic.....anyone using the same tower and router type at the same time will probably have the same IP address....it all runs off a proxy server.... Nick lived in SoCal not so far of a stretch to assume he could have been feeding off the same stream.*
> 
> The Phone Number and Address? I have never given anyone information other than my own I have had the same address and number for three years.....I have never had plans to change it until I started getting sweet threatening phone calls, emails, etc...
> 
> I have a job, a Fiancee, a family, and a life.... 2. *why on gods green earth would I want to scam anyone? Why would I scam people for gear I could easily buy myself?* Why would I offer my services to these people, open up my home, and allow anyone who cares come to my house, business, all of the above should they have any doubts.....answer I wouldn't end of story....
> 
> 3. *In regards to why I haven't posted....I was out of town... end of story I have aps for facebook, myspace, and e-mail.... Not for this site.* Although I didn't lose any gear I did lose reputation, and wasted hours and hours of my time trying to help get it back. To everyone involved Im sorry I vouched for this guy, I hope you figure it out with the cops and get your gear back, but at this point Im done with trying to be nice and help out...after reading the thread it looks like Adam and Rob are already well on their way to getting their stuff back.....I wont be responding to anymore e-mails, or phone calls by anyone other that the authorities....you are mostly adults and can figure it out on your own I'm just not interested after seeing this garbage.
> 
> If the mods or admin want to take off this thread, and any others with my information in them I would appreciate it, and will withdraw my paperwork to file a lawsuit against the owner of the website for allowing degredation of character, menacing, and slander (make whatever assumptions you will, but if you read through the entire thread from my perspective you'd do the same thing...that coupled with the fact that it is against the law....we don't allow mob vigilante justice... we have a court system for a reason...)....it's unprofessional to post in a public forum off assumptions and coincidences...
> 
> 4. *At the end of the day this needs to be gone now....you have my phone number Im not posting this in the thread because I just don't want this to go any further.* All the affected users have my contact info, all all the stuff they need to contact me etc....I dont see a point in keeping it up.
> 
> Please ban me from the site, or tell me how to delete me account Im just not interested in being in this harmony central mob anymore....
> 
> Hope you had a good holiday, and new year.
> 
> Sanford




1. That's not how that works... you clearly know NOTHING about networking Sanford, you got caught by being a total tard and now you're trying to make up excuses hoping the mods don't know any better.  As s7eve already stated, all you would have really needed to do is restart your router, but apparently you don't even have enough foresight to do that before you attempted to scam a bunch of folks.

2. That is an AWESOME excuse! Why does anyone steal when they could EASILY buy that shit themselves?! They're lazy? They're stupid? They're THIEVES?! Seriously man, that's no excuse.... why would I take this when I could easily work hard and buy it myself!!! Yeah, I bet that holds up in court too. 

3. No "app" for it? If you have a data plan for your phone (which clearly you do, or else said apps wouldn't work, would they? ) you could have logged in and posted something short to try to explain. I don't have an app for sevenstring.org on my phone, it's called a BROWSER dude, all smartphones that use applications have one. Fail.

4. That's the way to do it! You won't post in here to even try to explain what really happened here because it's clear that you tried to steal and it backfired on you. But you know what? The thread needs to go, we don't want anyone seeing all the evidence against you proving what went down. Normally the whole "defamation of character" threat is enough to make someone pull a thread out of fear, but honestly there is factual information (screenshots, email info etc.) that would be lost if that were done and if there is still someone who is trying to pursue litigation against YOU, that would only benefit YOU. 


Also you never came back to explain why you're trying to broker deals for someone else and then leaving that trail cold? "Here, I'll vouch for this brand new guy, you send me your guitar, I'll tell you it's delivered on a different date that I told you previously, now it's gone... I'll work to get it back though!" That basically summarizes how that Parker deal went down. Then you post on Facebook that you have a new Parker? Nah man, that doesn't look shady AT ALL.  

Also, you have nothing to benefit from by receiving the guitar and delivering it to this guy, why would you get yourself involved at all? The deal was not between you and him, it was between him and LAMetalShop (although I guess it was you still technically, eh? ). You are involving yourself in the deal, then back up and go "whoa, this has NOTHING TO DO WITH ME, you're on your own, I just delivered the guitar to the guy and now getting your stuff is all on you!". That's awesome, I've never seen a brokering deal where the middleman only handles ONE SIDE of the transaction.... you're cool with giving a guy who is nearly a complete stranger some dude's $2K+ guitar and hoping that guy sends out the amp? What would possess ANYONE to think that would be a good idea? You're either a complete fucktard with no common sense or a thief with no common sense. 

The only person that damaged YOUR reputation was YOU when you offered to receive other people's gear for someone else. Based on all the other info provided in this thread that you so badly wish to be deleted, all fingers are pointing straight at you based on factual information, not hearsay.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Wow, drama.com 

Glad to hear that dude got his guitar back!


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR

ugg im kyle said:


> Did someone say Stamos?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.... it's been John Stamos all along faking identities to steal guitars off of us good interweb bloggers. I'm sorry Devin, but John Stamos has been in the shadows since the end of E.R. So I do believe he is hiding in a hole somewhere with these stolen axes...
> ....bastard....


 
I totally mentioned John Stamos earlier! D:
Haha nice pic though, suits this topic well. In a bad kind've way.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

How fucking cool are we?


----------



## mattofvengeance

Adam Of Angels said:


> How fucking cool are we?



This cool


----------



## Sephiroth952

this sould be stickied so future generations can read the Win that is this thread.


----------



## Fikealox

This cool!


----------



## Rick

^Nice.


----------



## alfaphlex

mattofvengeance said:


> This cool



I think you meant this cool:






Sorry, just had to


----------



## Fikealox

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## HighGain510

alfaphlex said:


> I think you meant this cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just had to



Haha awesome!


----------



## Rick

Holy shit, that's hilarious.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm assuming this young looking chap is the guy who's been ripping people off? 

Darn swinebucket.


----------



## Rick

From this thread: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1786985-post74.html


----------



## lobee




----------



## Adam Of Angels

^I seriously can't even believe that. Talk about ridiculous


----------



## zimbloth

^^


----------



## Rick

This thread gets better and better.


----------



## BrainArt

Rick said:


> This thread gets better and better.



 Indeed, it does.


----------



## 777

so did everyone concerned get their stuff back, even the parker?


----------



## White Cluster

lobee said:


>


Absolutely Repped


----------



## Ketzer

777 said:


> so did everyone concerned get their stuff back, even the parker?



Parker's still MIA. I think if nothing shows up we could start a donation fund or something. Fucking weak that it's still gone.


----------



## HighGain510

Ketzer said:


> Parker's still MIA. I think if nothing shows up we could start a donation fund or something. Fucking weak that it's still gone.



MIA as in still at the pawn shop? If that's the case, there should be no issue, legally they have to give him the guitar back as long as he has proof of ownership because the rest of the stuff (emails, facebook screen capture, etc.) all proves that he sent the guitar to Sanford.  Only thing more that he could have done was include the serial number in one of the emails when he sent it out.


----------



## Ketzer

HighGain510 said:


> MIA as in still at the pawn shop? If that's the case, there should be no issue, legally they have to give him the guitar back as long as he has proof of ownership because the rest of the stuff (emails, facebook screen capture, etc.) all proves that he sent the guitar to Sanford.  Only thing more that he could have done was include the serial number in one of the emails when he sent it out.



...what pawn shop?


----------



## HighGain510

Ketzer said:


> ...what pawn shop?



Ah durrr I got the RGA and the Parker mixed up, it was the RGA that they found sold to a music store, not the Parker. My bad.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Wow, this thread has gotten hilarious over the past two days. Reps for the 'shoppers.


----------



## xMitch92x

Adam Of Angels said:


> How fucking cool are we?


----------



## Prydogga

*waits for Sanfords head to be PS into above picture*


----------



## elq

Prydogga said:


> *waits for Sanfords head to be PS into above picture*








My photoshop skills leave much to be desired... but this is the first thing that popped into mind.


----------



## Rick

^Wow, that's creepy.


----------



## Daemoniac

Somehow I'm reminded of The Devils Rejects... with the face mask and whatnot


----------



## EliNoPants

epic thread is epic...only Devries has achieved a higher degree of hate, and even he didn't get the wonderful photoshop jobs


----------



## mattofvengeance

elq said:


> My photoshop skills leave much to be desired... but this is the first thing that popped into mind.



You're on the right track, but to me, it obviously has to be Sanford's head with the four popped collars. I'd do it myself, but I don't have photoshop. That would take me 3 days in MS Paint haha.


----------



## elq

mattofvengeance said:


> You're on the right track, but to me, it obviously has to be Sanford's head with the four popped collars. I'd do it myself, but I don't have photoshop. That would take me 3 days in MS Paint haha.



I was trying to wish Scamford luck in finding true love in prison... and I just can't picture him as the "man" in the relationship.


----------



## tekkadon d

man i go to work at 7 in the morning come home to this. its epic. funny photos, funny lame excuses. as bad as it is to say a little of me wishes it to continue, but at the same time i want them dudes to get thier guitars back.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Prydogga

elq said:


> My photoshop skills leave much to be desired... but this is the first thing that popped into mind.



Hahahaha  That's so funny, I wasn't expecting that one, good move 

+Rep


----------



## wlfers

s7eve said:


>



ROFL Its Mine it came to me!


----------



## ugg im kyle

lobee said:


>


I'm still crying


----------



## WillingWell

The Parker is still MIA, unfortunately. I contacted the law a while ago, but if anyone wants to offer their own help trying to track this thing down, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Daggorath

Wow, I missed all this shit? Merry xmas and a happy new year. This guy sounds like a real lowlife and his idle threats would not stand up to even the tiniest amount of scrutiny/reason. Good luck to whoever lost shit.


----------



## hairychris

Elq, Sorry... I couldn't help it!






5 minutes in, erm, GIMP.


----------



## Rick

WillingWell said:


> The Parker is still MIA, unfortunately. I contacted the law a while ago, but if anyone wants to offer their own help trying to track this thing down, I'd greatly appreciate it.



That sucks.


----------



## Adversor

\/


----------



## 22km Tombstone

Any updates? Hasn't this guy been caught yet?


----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

This thread is awesome. Way to go.

And...



elq said:


> My photoshop skills leave much to be desired... but this is the first thing that popped into mind.



Unless I'm mistaken, that looks like Yosemite National Park.


----------



## Prydogga

Is this getting anywhere at the moment, can I be free to do slightly shoddy deals over the net again without them being somehow connected to Sanford?


----------



## 22km Tombstone

Prydogga said:


> Is this getting anywhere at the moment, can I be free to do slightly shoddy deals over the net again without them being somehow connected to Sanford?



Careful bumping this thread to ask what's going on, you might get neg rep'd  for no reason.

Seriously, why the anonymous neg rep? We're just wondering what's happening with this guy. We just want everyone's gear returned. 

OBVIOUSLY there isn't any new information, or someone would have posted it, but we shouldn't be reprimanded to ask.

I'm staying out of this thread, now.


----------



## S-O

Wait. so if memory serves.

Sworth was LAMetalshop right?

Sandford Worth?

Well, I was ebaying and I found this!

Ibanez RG7620 Vampire Kiss 7 String Seven Guitar - eBay (item 270519783900 end time Jan-29-10 22:22:58 PST)

eBay My World - sanfordworth


sworth9411!

Login to a private Photobucket.com album

pass is lost151

He posted all this on ebay, so no phishy business on my end. This is the guy that we have come to see stole all this shit right? Anyone missing a rg7620vk with EVO7 in the bridge?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

My RGA is actually coming back to me sometime this coming week. I'm once again pretty sure that LAMetalShop was Sanford, so I'm going to look into that a little more. I don't want to say too much right here just yet.


----------



## tekkadon d

i reckon thats him since he was trying to sell that guitar on here before he got done didnt he?


----------



## BrainArt

I find it humorous that in the description, he describes the VK finish to be "Rare". AFAIK, it's not all that rare.


----------



## Prydogga

Eagle rock, CA? Wasn't he moving?


----------



## S-O

Since most people got their shit back, I think it's time to move on, but remember that there are shitbags out there, sorry for raising any alarms


----------



## Prydogga

Most the people got their stuff back? The OP still is getting nowhere AFAIK.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

As far as I know, I'm the only one to actually get my guitar back after having it successfully stolen off of me.


----------



## HighGain510

That other kid Adversor got his V back too. He was the one bumping the thread every day making threats on Sanford! 

Also I found this hilarious:



Sanford's ad on eBay said:


> On Jan-23-10 at 20:03:02 PST, seller added the following information:
> 
> For Some Reason Ebay is messing up my HTML code, and not allowing me to post pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez RG7620 pictures by sworth9411 - Photobucket
> 
> 
> Password is lost151
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> On Jan-24-10 at 14:17:04 PST, seller added the following information:
> 
> Revision again,
> 
> 
> 
> *I appreciate the dude who hacked the Photobucket account deleting all the pictures, as well as my personal ones....try this again....*
> 
> 
> Link to Photobucket pictures.
> 
> 
> Ibanez RG7620 pictures by sworth9411 - Photobucket
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sanford




Wasn't me, but AWESOME!  Hope he had those saved on his local drive still!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nice hacking job they did, what with him giving out the password and all.


----------



## HighGain510

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Nice hacking job they did, what with him giving out the password and all.



Well, clearly you've seen Sanford's "technical prowess" when he stated that it MUST have been someone "hacking the IP address" while he was logging in back and forth between his account and his other LA Metal Shop account on the same days...  Dude is TECH SAVVY!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Clearly he's a criminal genius.


----------



## HighGain510

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Clearly he's a criminal genius.



Clearly.


----------



## DDDorian

How hard would it be to switch his auction URLs to goatse or something? Dude really didn't think that through

As far as people getting their stuff back, I know one guy found his gear in a pawn shop and I think Adversor managed to intercept his before it shipped but I don't think anyone's actually received their gear or been refunded directly by Sanford. Douche.


----------



## Steve-Om

Oh lord...

And I almost bought that 7620... 

Maybe he'll just get my money and then run away...

I have a friend that found her stolen chello in a pawn shop...they were selling it for like $200... she even had to take the luthier who made it there so the pawn shop admin would believe her...

thankfully it hasnt happened to me, but if it ever happens to me, god have mercy of the guy's soul if I ever find him...

Anyway, its great some of those guys were able to get their stuff back !!!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

> Ibanez RG7620 pictures by sworth9411 - Photobucket



Dude, I saw this on my local Craigslist. I also saw a silverburst Parker Fly Mojo. I emailed the poster, asking about the Parker, and sent the link for the posting in a PM to WillingWell. I never got a word back from either the Craigslist posting, or WillingWell. The ad for the Parker is gone, but here are the links:

Parker (deleted post) - http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/msg/1556925596.html
Ibanez RG7620 - Guitars and Amps Cheap !

Pictures link back to Sanford's Photobucket.

From the Ibanez ad:


> Please call 818 521 seven four three four if you are interested in any of the above or shoot me an e-mail
> I am looking for Mesa, VHT, Engl, ESP, Gibson, Ibanez, Washburn, Parker gear and just about anything else you can think of.......but it doesnt hurt to ask......
> look forward to hearing from you....


----------



## Adam Of Angels

HighGain510 said:


> That other kid Adversor got his V back too. He was the one bumping the thread every day making threats on Sanford!



He had the shipping company send it back to him before it ever made it to Sanford, so it was never actually stolen from him.


----------



## Ram150023

I am very happy to see the progress and victories for some... 

Sucks tho that "new" SSO members like myself are now fucked for all time due to this wonderful specimine of asshole... 

That Parker looks stunning and i really hope it gets returned to its rightful owner! This thread has been an awesome (2 day) read, very happy that i joined this community and will now remain here for some time to come! L8r guys!


----------



## jymellis

i reported his auction for profanity


----------



## ccain

he got the 7620 from me, so that isn't stolen. after looking through this thread, what the hell kind of scam is this dude trying to run?


----------



## HighGain510

Adam Of Angels said:


> He had the shipping company send it back to him before it ever made it to Sanford, so it was never actually stolen from him.



He still recovered it before it would have BECOME stolen.  If he had actually allowed Sanford to receive it, he would not have gotten it back IMO, at which point it becomes "stolen" eh?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Right - mine was actually stolen, and because this forum is full of straight up bamfs, its been recovered and I'll have it in a few days


----------



## HighGain510

Adam Of Angels said:


> Right - mine was actually stolen, and because this forum is full of straight up bamfs, its been recovered and I'll have it in a few days



Badass man!


----------



## leandroab

Adam Of Angels said:


> Right - mine was actually stolen, and because this forum is full of straight up bamfs, its been recovered and I'll have it in a few days



That's awesome dude!


----------



## Rick

Adam Of Angels said:


> this forum is full of straight up bamfs



Amen to that.


----------

